# DE / NJ / PA / NY SQ Meet?



## Velozity

'Sup Diyma family. I've had enough side conversations with a few guys around here that I thought I'd start a thread to gauge interest in a "I-95" SQ meet for members that are within a reasonable driving distance of the I-95 corridor between Baltimore and NYC. I know there are quite a few of us so here's a roll call to see if you're interested and if you have any ideas for a city/township/venue. Four guys I know for sure are Nick (SkizeR), Ben (Coppertone), Randy (RandyJ75), and Brian (turbo5upra). Steve (captainobvious) I assume will want to roll also. Anyone else? Ideas? Thanks.


----------



## naiku

Maybe, a lot of it depends where and when for me though.


----------



## Coppertone

Come on Ian, you can bring the boys and keep their audio curiosity peaked.


----------



## naiku

Coppertone said:


> Come on Ian, you can bring the boys and keep their audio curiosity peaked.


More than likely the oldest one will want to come again, he came down to NC with me and keeps asking about the next meet. Probably going to be August at my place before I get to another one. Busy the next few weekends, then in the UK for 2 weeks in July, then it is August


----------



## Timelessr1

Depends on where and when..


----------



## SkizeR

In, so long as it's a sunday

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## goodstuff

Gotta be a Sunday. Pin a location down and I will see if I can make it.


----------



## SkizeR

where would everyone think is a fair middle ground? i know PITMASTER may be interested also. he lives about 30 miles north of me


----------



## Ericm1205

im in the Princenton, Jersey area. New to the site, but would love to meet up and swap war stories.


----------



## turbo5upra

I'm in!


----------



## SkizeR

i know there are a ton of people in this area that dont stick their heads out to much. if we can rear everyone im sure we can have a hell of a get together


----------



## Hugg727

I am in as well!


----------



## Coppertone

Adding myself to this equation once again folks lol.


----------



## SkizeR

Anyone have a solid idea of where though? Anyone with a large driveway or know of a place we can all hang out at?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## craiggus365

Skizer texted me and I know a great place that is close to the middle as we would find.

At the Garden State Parkway, Exit 98 (Insert randon NJ jokes here,) they have an overflow commuter lot. This lot is between the North and South lanes. I have had SPL meets there and no issues. The only thing they do in this lot on a Sunday is store commuter vans, if we don't make a mess nobody says anything.
It is open and I have been there 3 times without an issue. 
Seems like an easy spot from the turnpike (coming from South) or GSP (coming from North.)


----------



## Timelessr1

That's the exit for 35.. Right ?

I'm good for a Sunday except June 25th


----------



## Hugg727

craiggus365 said:


> Skizer texted me and I know a great place that is close to the middle as we would find.
> 
> At the Garden State Parkway, Exit 98 (Insert randon NJ jokes here,) they have an overflow commuter lot. This lot is between the North and South lanes. I have had SPL meets there and no issues. The only thing they do in this lot on a Sunday is store commuter vans, if we don't make a mess nobody says anything.
> It is open and I have been there 3 times without an issue.
> Seems like an easy spot from the turnpike (coming from South) or GSP (coming from North.)


Sounds good to me.
THis is a great idea BTW. I was just saying to the Mrs. last week how the Tri State area has no IASCA/ MECA events at all. THis would be a good way to make some new friends and thank the ones that have helped me via the forum.


----------



## SkizeR

is that down by point pleasant?


----------



## craiggus365

SkizeR said:


> is that down by point pleasant?


 Yes, Exit 98. It is right at the 195 cutoff, 1/2 between North and South, straight shot for those coming from the Turnpike.


----------



## craiggus365

GSP
Monmouth Service Area  
Address: MM 100 Garden State Pkwy, Wall Township, NJ 07719


----------



## Theslaking

naiku said:


> More than likely the oldest one will want to come again, he came down to NC with me and keeps asking about the next meet. Probably going to be August at my place before I get to another one. Busy the next few weekends, then in the UK for 2 weeks in July, then it is August


So we can have someone to help man the grill again! He did a fantastic job.!

And send me your info ill take those spekers off your hands.


----------



## turbo5upra

4.5 hours.


----------



## craiggus365

Easiest mid-way point I know that is decent.
Any other ideas?


----------



## Coppertone

What's 4.5 hours ?


----------



## SkizeR

Coppertone said:


> What's 4.5 hours ?


car drive.. hes up by syracuse


----------



## Ericm1205

My Gf lives in Wall twp. would be an awesome spot for me.
bring pop up tables, chairs and a few snacks?


there is an audio shop in brick NJ called audio image. not really an awesome shop, but they are in a big shopping center/strip mall type place. just a crappy idea to toss out there. but i like the T-pike idea better.


----------



## SkizeR

just some guys hanging out between two highways.. just a typical sunday in NJ lol


----------



## Coppertone

I agree about the T pike suggestion, and I can make it there on a Sunday as long as I have prior notice.


----------



## SkizeR

so a sunday it is. are there any sundays that some of you guys specifically cant make?


----------



## Coppertone

I can't make June 19th as that is Fathers Day...


----------



## Velozity

Here?


----------



## Velozity

Or here off of Belmar Blvd?


----------



## turbo5upra

Should be able to make most dates work... July would be great!


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Count Me In.


----------



## Hugg727

Fathers day, 6/19 is bad for most of us.


----------



## SkizeR

I say sometime in July so we have enough time to spread the word

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone

I'm away at the end of July doing the daddy/ husband thing, but I will make it work.


----------



## Hugg727

Well since June 26th is out and we are looking at July....the 3rd is 4th of July weekend. The 10th might work...


----------



## SkizeR

10th sounds good to me

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelessr1

The 10th is open for me too


----------



## Truthunter

I am interested and would try to make it.


----------



## goodstuff

I hate Jersey. Not sure id make this.


----------



## naiku

Theslaking said:


> So we can have someone to help man the grill again! He did a fantastic job.!
> 
> And send me your info ill take those spekers off your hands.


He really enjoyed that meet, keeps asking me when another meet is happening! We may have him hooked 



SkizeR said:


> so a sunday it is. are there any sundays that some of you guys specifically cant make?


Any  My wife works Sunday, so unless I win the lottery or get a new job/large salary increase soon Sunday's are out. Don't change the day on my account though, I will see what I can do. 



Coppertone said:


> I'm away at the end of July doing the daddy/ husband thing, but I will make it work.


Still going to be in the UK?


----------



## SkizeR

Truthunter said:


> I am interested and would try to make it.


ayy another O&R local


----------



## SkizeR

naiku said:


> Any  My wife works Sunday, so unless I win the lottery or get a new job/large salary increase soon Sunday's are out. Don't change the day on my account though, I will see what I can do.


ah damn.. we can always kidnap you. we can figure it out


----------



## naiku

SkizeR said:


> ah damn.. we can always kidnap you. we can figure it out


Once a date is finalized I will see what I can work out


----------



## turbo5upra

In traditional jersey style couldn't we just break down in the left lane and host the event there?


----------



## SkizeR

turbo5upra said:


> In traditional jersey style couldn't we just break down in the left lane and host the event there?


or on the garbage ridden beach while covered in orange spray tan?


----------



## craiggus365

Velozity said:


> Or here off of Belmar Blvd?


It is the one off Belmar Blvd, but on the south side, the arrow points to the north side. [Where it says google on the screen shot]


----------



## craiggus365

Ericm1205 said:


> *My Gf lives in Wall twp. would be an awesome spot for me.*
> bring pop up tables, chairs and a few snacks?
> 
> 
> there is an audio shop in brick NJ called audio image. not really an awesome shop, but they are in a big shopping center/strip mall type place. just a crappy idea to toss out there. but i like the T-pike idea better.


I live in Wall also, great 1/2 way spot right in the middle of this 'Tax 'em to death' State... :laugh:


----------



## SkizeR

My local jl audio rep is interested in coming so log as he's around for the day.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericm1205

Naiku, is it something to do with the kids? bring the kids with you. Ill bring my GF to babysit. lol

July 10 so far seems good for me.


----------



## craiggus365

I can make July 10th also.


----------



## Coppertone

I can also do July 10th.


----------



## SkizeR

So I guess July 10th it is. Two concerns about the location.. food, and electricity.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking

How about tomorrow? I'm in Baltimore now


----------



## Timelessr1

I'm set for July 10th


----------



## MB2008LTZ

Hello folks, I would be interested in such an event. Where and when would decide if I can attend or not. Please keep me in the loop, thank you very much.


----------



## Coppertone

I would love to host this at my house, but my driveway and street are microscopic. I doubt that I could fit more then (8) vehicles total.


----------



## SkizeR

MB2008LTZ said:


> Hello folks, I would be interested in such an event. Where and when would decide if I can attend or not. Please keep me in the loop, thank you very much.


Seems to be the tenth of july

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

Coppertone said:


> I would love to host this at my house, but my driveway and street are microscopic. I doubt that I could fit more then (8) vehicles total.


I'd also love to hold it at my (parents) house, but my driveway is the same. Also, they would make fun of me for weeks lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelessr1

Coppertone said:


> I would love to host this at my house, but my driveway and street are microscopic. I doubt that I could fit more then (8) vehicles total.


My truck might actually take up two of those spots.. Hahah


----------



## turbo5upra

Any state parks in the area?


----------



## SkizeR

turbo5upra said:


> Any state parks in the area?


By me, yeah. Bear mountain/Harriman. Not sure if the south jersey guys wanna go there though

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

Thing is, it's packed on sundays

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelessr1

Allaire state park is right by exit 98 off the GSP... I'm not too familiar with it but they do have campsites that hold a max 50 people and max 25 cars.. $100 a day for the spot.. Just a thought..


http://www.reserveamerica.com/campi...roundDetails.do?contractCode=NJ&parkId=670041


----------



## Hugg727

SkizeR said:


> So I guess July 10th it is. Two concerns about the location.. food, and electricity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


THe 10th works for me.

Can we grill at this location?

I have a good sized generator if someone form Northern NJ of NY has a pickup and would swing by. I am only about 3/4 of a mile from the GSP


----------



## Coppertone

I'm in for July 10th then.


----------



## Timelessr1

Hugg727 said:


> THe 10th works for me.
> 
> Can we grill at this location?
> 
> I have a good sized generator if someone form Northern NJ of NY has a pickup and would swing by. I am only about 3/4 of a mile from the GSP


I'm bringing my truck... What exit?


----------



## craiggus365

It is the Monmouth rest stop on the GSP, right by Exit 98 and the 195/GSP intersection.
This is an overflow commuter lot on the south end, you actually have to cross the street (Belmar Blvd) to get to this lot.
I'm not sure about grilling but the service area is at the opposite end for refreshments.
They just park commuter vans there on the weekends and I've had a State Trooper come there when we were and he just waved.


----------



## craiggus365

Velozity said:


> Or here off of Belmar Blvd?


Where the words Google are on the bottom of the map, that is the overflow lot.
You can get there by coming through the rest stop or taking city roads to Belmar Blvd.
If coming from 195/NJ Turnpike, you go GSP North and the rest stop is right there.


----------



## turbo5upra

Not to change someone else's meet but I'm up for throwing in some cash to have it at a state park or the like.


----------



## goodstuff

turbo5upra said:


> Not to change someone else's meet but I'm up for throwing in some cash to have it at a state park or the like.


I'm down with that.
Or to quote the vernacular "I got 5 on it".


----------



## Coppertone

I also will toss some green in it to make this happen.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

I'm in for July 10th and some cash for a sight.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

goodstuff said:


> I'm down with that.
> Or to quote the vernacular "I got 5 on it".


Did you remove all the gear from the Subaru? Will you have a car, or are you going regardless?


----------



## goodstuff

High Resolution Audio said:


> Did you remove all the gear from the Subaru? Will you have a car, or are you going regardless?


Will have the Subaru. Same gear. It's still not tuned up. Hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## Coppertone

Perfect then I won't be the only " Subaru " driver there.


----------



## SkizeR

Yeah a parking lot on a hot July day doesn't sound ideal. There are a few parks by me. Harriman/Bear mountain 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone

It won't matter for me as I suffer from Hyper Hidrosis so I sweat heavily no matter what.


----------



## Hugg727

I have a pop up that I can bring


----------



## a383z

Never been to a meet up I'm in md and July 10th sounds great

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone

Maybe we should start a list as to who will be there.


----------



## SkizeR

1) Nick (SkizeR)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone

2) Benjamin ( Coppertone )


----------



## Timelessr1

3. John (timelessr1)


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Timelessr1 said:


> Allaire state park is right by exit 98 off the GSP... I'm not too familiar with it but they do have campsites that hold a max 50 people and max 25 cars.. $100 a day for the spot.. Just a thought..
> 
> 
> Camping at ALLAIRE STATE PARK, NJ


I'm for chipping in for a camp-sight. We would have shade, restrooms, cooking facilities, electricity. This area sounds much better than an open parking lot in July. Anyone else feel the same way? 

10 Cars would only be $10 each.


----------



## Coppertone

I'm in just need to know where to send the funds.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

I guess we would have to ask the O.P. if this would be agreeable?


----------



## Hugg727

4) Ron (Hugg727)


----------



## Ericm1205

5) Eric (me)

as for the state park thing, would they mind that we are showing up? a meeting of cars with high powered audio? 

i been campling alot as a kid and an adult. i been turned in to many a park ranger for being loud. 
would have to ask them before renting a site. might toss us if we get loud or might not let us rent a spot if they know we are meeting about our stereos.

i got a little camping weber grill i can bring. enough for a few burgers and dogs or what ever. i got some frozen deer meat steaks i can bring to fry up.


----------



## craiggus365

I have been to Allaire many many times, some good mountain biking trails on the other side also (what I usually go for,) for those who are into that too.
I never thought about there, good idea, although I don't mind the heat since I work outside.

If anyone has questions ask, but I wonder how secluded the spot is? Are we going to have noise complaints? I never went to the camping side.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

craiggus365 said:


> I have been to Allaire many many times, some good mountain biking trails on the other side also (what I usually go for,) for those who are into that too.
> I never thought about there, good idea, although I don't mind the heat since I work outside.
> 
> If anyone has questions ask, but I wonder how secluded the spot is? Are we going to have noise complaints? I never went to the camping side.


Would you be willing to call and talk to someone at the sight and let them know what we are interested in doing? Maybe explain to them that we are are sound quality oriented group of guys not the "boom, boom" variety. Maybe they wouldn't mind some noise if it were during the respectful hours of the day? Like after 10:00 A.M.? If they give us the green light the most of the important questions will be answered. I'm assuming there may be about a dozen of us or thereabouts. Someone stated that there would be parking for 25 in some spots?


----------



## Timelessr1

I saw on the site that there were a few camp sites that had parking for 25 cars and a max of 50 ppl per the site! It got to be pretty big.. That was the 100 one..


----------



## craiggus365

High Resolution Audio said:


> Would you be willing to call and talk to someone at the sight and let them know what we are interested in doing? Maybe explain to them that we are are sound quality oriented group of guys not the "boom, boom" variety. Maybe they wouldn't mind some noise if it were during the respectful hours of the day? Like after 10:00 A.M.? If they give us the green light the most of the important questions will be answered. I'm assuming there may be about a dozen of us or thereabouts. Someone stated that there would be parking for 25 in some spots?


I would, I have never been to the campsite side, so I'm not sure how cramped it is. I could call in the next day or so if you guys want.


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. I for one would appreciate you doing this for us.


----------



## craiggus365

I tried to drive over today but ran out of time. I will def call or even better go there and survey the area myself in the next few days.


----------



## Timelessr1

Awesome! Thank you for doing that! 

So where are all the other ppl who are going ? I only see 4 real names.. And the OP seems to be Mia now ... Hmmm


----------



## turbo5upra

I'm in as long as I'm not working- if it is a Sunday I won't be working.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Timelessr1 said:


> Awesome! Thank you for doing that!
> 
> So where are all the other ppl who are going ? I only see 4 real names.. And the OP seems to be Mia now ... Hmmm


For Sure:

1. Nick (SkizeR)
2. Benjamin (Coppertone)
3. John (timelessr1)
4. Ron (Hugg727)
5. Eric (Ericm1205)
6. Craig? (Craiggus365)
7. Gerald (High Resolution Audio)
8. Brian (Turbosupra5)

Tentative:

9. ? (a383z)
10. Mike (goodstuff)
11. ? (MB2008LTZ)
12. O.P.? (Velozity)
13. Ian (naiku)

Maybe it would help if the location gets set in concrete?


----------



## Velozity

High Resolution Audio said:


> For Sure:
> 
> 1. Nick (SkizeR)
> 2. Benjamin (Coppertone)
> 3. John (timelessr1)
> 4. Ron (Hugg727)
> 5. Eric (Ericm1205)
> 6. Craig? (Craiggus365)
> 7. Gerald (High Resolution Audio)
> 8. Brian (Turbosupra5)
> 9. Mike (Velozity)
> 
> Tentative:
> 
> 10. ? (a383z)
> 11. Mike (goodstuff)
> 12. ? (MB2008LTZ)
> 13. Ian (naiku)
> 
> Maybe it would help if the location gets set in concrete?




Lol, I'm not m.i.a., but j.d.b. (just damn busy). I'm in for 7/10/16. The park sounds like a good idea but I looked online and it doesn't seem like the parking spaces for the large campsite are actually at the campsite. I also don't see an option for day use. It looks like overnight only, and there's a $5.00 fee per car to enter. I get the feeling that particular place might not be the best option for what we're trying to do, but hopefully Craiggus365 can confirm visually in person and find out. Is there another state park with an open parking area and picnic shelter that we could use?


----------



## SkizeR

the Anthony Wayne Rec Park by me has a ton of space. Im not sure how packed it gets on weekends though. i gotta check. massive parking lot and i think theres a picnic area


----------



## Theslaking

1. Nick (SkizeR)
2. Benjamin (Coppertone)
3. John (timelessr1)
4. Ron (Hugg727)
5. Eric (Ericm1205)
6. Craig? (Craiggus365)
7. Gerald (High Resolution Audio)
8. Brian (Turbosupra5)

Tentative:

9. ? (a383z)
10. Mike (goodstuff)
11. ? (MB2008LTZ)
12. O.P.? (Velozity)
13. Ian (naiku)
14. Jeremy (theslaking) If I get the Maxima playing 


Maybe it would help if the location gets set in concrete?
^ This ^ 
My boys would like to go as well. Camping, some good cars, and a trip in to the city is a good weekends for us.


----------



## SkizeR

the location question really depends on how far others are willing to drive. seems like a bunch of people are from the south/central jersey area, but i know of a couple good locations that are by me, in rockland county, one of which i posted above. very large gravel lot, with picnic areas around and bear mountain 5 mins down the road


----------



## Davidkelly

Hi newbie here, but please count me in


----------



## Coppertone

Well I have (2) daughters and the only thing they would want to do is shop lol.


----------



## SkizeR

Coppertone said:


> Well I have (2) daughters and the only thing they would want to do is shop lol.


woodbury commons are ten mins away and the palisades mall is 25 mins away from the location i posted up


----------



## Coppertone

Oh HECK no I'm not bringing them lol, if I did all I would hear is " are we done yet ".


----------



## DeTech

I am still new to the forums here but i would love to come to the meet. Provided i am back from New York i will be attending. 

Will be watching the thread as a location gets finalized.


----------



## turbo5upra

I'd rather drive a bit further for a comfortable location myself.


----------



## SkizeR

turbo5upra said:


> I'd rather drive a bit further for a comfortable location myself.


My proposed location is closer to you anyway

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## edouble101

Count me in guys! Besides my installations, I have yet to hear anybody else's SQ system. I am very much looking forward to this.

I think that a State Park would be ideal. There should be plenty of parking and shade.

I live in northeastern PA. It'll be a hike for me but that doesn't bother me.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

edouble101 said:


> Count me in guys! Besides my installations, I have yet to hear anybody else's SQ system. I am very much looking forward to this.
> 
> I think that a State Park would be ideal. There should be plenty of parking and shade.
> 
> I live in northeastern PA. It'll be a hike for me but that doesn't bother me.


I'll be driving 350 miles from Cape Cod, MA. Looking forward to meeting you and everyone else.


----------



## SkizeR

So how far are you south jersey guys willing to drive? That's what determines the general location. I'm still proposing the state Park by my place if the jersey guys are willing to come to ny. That makes it a bit easier for the guys from northern ny and Massachusetts and Connecticut 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking

edouble101 said:


> Count me in guys! Besides my installations, I have yet to hear anybody else's SQ system. I am very much looking forward to this.
> 
> I think that a State Park would be ideal. There should be plenty of parking and shade.
> 
> I live in northeastern PA. It'll be a hike for me but that doesn't bother me.


NE like Erie area?


----------



## craiggus365

Coppertone said:


> Well I have (2) daughters and the only thing they would want to do is shop lol.


Jersey outlets in Neptune are minutes away and Jackson outlets are 15 min, I had work hang-ups this week (calling or seeing the site in person,) but I think the parking @ Allaire and the campsites are different places. I have been to SPL type stuff at the overflow GSP commuter lot, it works but not shady.
The Allaire is camping in one place and car parking in the other, may not be the best idea for a gathering of cars.

And yes, my name is Craig.
Plus I would be willing to drive to NY, I've been to Skizers' house.


----------



## SkizeR

craiggus365 said:


> Jersey outlets in Neptune are minutes away and Jackson outlets are 15 min, I had work hang-ups this week (calling or seeing the site in person,) but I think the parking @ Allaire and the campsites are different places. I have been to SPL type stuff at the overflow GSP commuter lot, it works but not shady.
> The Allaire is camping in one place and car parking in the other, may not be the best idea for a gathering of cars.
> 
> And yes, my name is Craig.
> Plus I would be willing to drive to NY, I've been to Skizers' house.


Speaking if that, let me know if there are any things you want tweaked in your tune. I'll bring my laptop 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## edouble101

Theslaking said:


> NE like Erie area?


The opposite side of the state, Poconos.


----------



## edouble101

Post 1000! Woot woot


----------



## SkizeR

edouble101 said:


> The opposite side of the state, Poconos.


Big boulder/lake harmony area? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking

edouble101 said:


> The opposite side of the state, Poconos.


As soon as i posted it I read it again. I thought about editing but then I just decided to allow my stupidity to be prevalent.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

I called Camping at ALLAIRE STATE PARK, NJ
and spoke with a woman named Inga. She said that The group sights would be large enough to hold 50 People and 50 Cars. There are composting toilets in the area, but no picnic tables or amenities. She recommended sight "A" as far as for trying to get some shade along the edges of the sight, but for the most part, the group sights are wide open. There is no electricity on any of the sights.
One cannot park on the campsight. Parking is on the gravel loop next to it. 
She thought that the rate would be a flat rate of $100 if a NJ resident was the permit holder and $200 for a non-NJ resident. Flat rate minimum of 7 people max of 50. No charges for vehicles.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

SkizeR said:


> the Anthony Wayne Rec Park by me has a ton of space. Im not sure how packed it gets on weekends though. i gotta check. massive parking lot and i think theres a picnic area


Nick, do you have time to check today? The web-sight says amplified music my permit only.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Department of Environmental Protection

This park has 3 group sights and clevis restroom whatever that means $30-, $50, $70 per night depending on which size group sight.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

With my system, I would really need electricity as starting the 1990 diesel engine every 15-20 min would stink everyone out.

Put I could purchase a small suitcase quiet generator.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

craiggus365 said:


> I tried to drive over today but ran out of time. I will def call or even better go there and survey the area myself in the next few days.


Could you please make time this weekend to check out if the area would be what we would be looking for? Group sight "A" is what one of the women on the phone said that may offer the most sun protection.

ReserveAmerica said that all of the sights are filling up very rapidly. If we wait too long we may be stuck in a parking lot.


----------



## SkizeR

location anyone? does anyone have objections to the place by me that i posted?


----------



## Hugg727

I was fine with that one


----------



## High Resolution Audio

SkizeR said:


> location anyone? does anyone have objections to the place by me that i posted?


Didn't you read my post? Amplified music at your suggested location is prohibited. It is only allowed by special permit. Did you even take steps to see if a permit would be issued? You should check into this first before suggesting a location or any more locations for that matter.


----------



## SkizeR

High Resolution Audio said:


> Didn't you read my post? Amplified music at your suggested location is prohibited. It is only allowed by special permit. Did you even take steps to see if a permit would be issued? You should check into this first before suggesting a location or any more for that matter.


This isn't an spl contest.. what they mean by amplified music is outdoor pa systems. No one's going to bother us if we're tucked in a corner listening to cars are 95~ db

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyboyy14

When and where is this? did a location get picked out? I would like to drive down from NH to participate as well. i may have to cut out early though as it is a 4+ hour drive to NYC for me.


----------



## SkizeR

Im going to give the place by me a call and see what we can do


----------



## turbo5upra

Let me know where I need to be and what I need as far as cash for the site... Do we bring food to pass too?


----------



## turbo5upra

On a side note I have a working stereo in my car after 3 years lol


----------



## SkizeR

turbo5upra said:


> On a side note I have a working stereo in my car after 3 years lol


i should have one in my other car soon too. also after 3 years


----------



## Velozity

I found four promising sites in NJ and PA. I've contacted them and they're currently available for reservation on July 10. Each has separate parking at or very close to the pavilion/shelter. Each also has grills and restrooms nearby. The shelter in Gouldsboro (Poconos) even has electricity. Take a look at each and let me know a consensus. Unless anyone has a better idea let's just pick from these.


NJ- Voorhees State Park (prefer picnic area C, but all three are open)
NJ- Parvin State Park (Area B)
PA- Evansburg State Park (Pavilion A)
PA- Gouldsboro State Park (Pavilion)


I've studied the Google Earth views of each location to see which is best for a vehicle-centric event, and I would rank them as follows:

1. Evansburg (ample parking right at the shelter, open field and restroom very close)
2. Gouldsboro (parking is right at the shelter, but looks like could be limited to 15-18 cars. Does have electricity and a nice lake view.)
3. Voorhees (secluded, we'll probably be the only ones there. But it's shady and not much else to do/look at besides trails.)
4. Parvin (easy access and large parking areas shared with another group shelter. Huge field onsite for pets, kids, or a kickball game Lol. Also sits on a lake.)

My personal preference is Gouldsboro in the Poconos.


----------



## SkizeR

voorhees seems nice and center to help with the ride for people coming from mass and northern NY and NH


----------



## Timelessr1

Is like Goulds or Vorhees


----------



## turbo5upra

at 3 hours and not being in NJ I'm in for Gouldsboro- even though it requires PA pot holes


----------



## High Resolution Audio

I'm in for Gouldsboro. Location sounds great! Loving the electrical. I don't have the extra funds to purchase a suitcase generator right now. Nor do i want to smell up the whole area with diesel fumes. Having the power will make for a great experience. 43" 4K flat screen, Oppo blu ray player, 5000 watts. we will have a rocking good time!


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Velozity said:


> I found four promising sites in NJ and PA. I've contacted them and they're currently available for reservation on July 10. Each has separate parking at or very close to the pavilion/shelter. Each also has grills and restrooms nearby. The shelter in Gouldsboro (Poconos) even has electricity. Take a look at each and let me know a consensus. Unless anyone has a better idea let's just pick from these.
> 
> 
> NJ- Voorhees State Park (prefer picnic area C, but all three are open)
> NJ- Parvin State Park (Area B)
> PA- Evansburg State Park (Pavilion A)
> PA- Gouldsboro State Park (Pavilion)
> 
> 
> I've studied the Google Earth views of each location to see which is best for a vehicle-centric event, and I would rank them as follows:
> 
> 1. Evansburg (ample parking right at the shelter, open field and restroom very close)
> 2. Gouldsboro (parking is right at the shelter, but looks like could be limited to 15-18 cars. Does have electricity and a nice lake view.)
> 3. Voorhees (secluded, we'll probably be the only ones there. But it's shady and not much else to do/look at besides trails.)
> 4. Parvin (easy access and large parking areas shared with another group shelter. Huge field onsite for pets, kids, or a kickball game Lol. Also sits on a lake.)
> 
> My personal preference is Gouldsboro in the Poconos.



*************************************************************
Thank you so very much for doing this for us! Appreciate your time, energy, and effort!

*************************************************************


----------



## SkizeR

so, who wants to place bets on if ill be there with a fully functioning system or not..


----------



## High Resolution Audio

SkizeR said:


> so, who wants to place bets on if ill be there with a fully functioning system or not..


I put all my money that it wont be in the Nissan 300Z!


----------



## dannyboyy14

Are wives/girlfriends allowed to come or is this a bro thing?


----------



## dannyboyy14

My system is fully functional as of now, and i will make sure 100% that mine will be finished(well at least working) for the meetup.


----------



## SkizeR

btw, if anyone wants some help tuning, let me know ahead of time and ill download whatever software and bring my laptop and mic along


----------



## Ericm1205

dannyboyy14 said:


> Are wives/girlfriends allowed to come or is this a bro thing?


my gf wanted to come. she likes this stuff and i am slowly turning her.

i like the location. be a great ride for my and my GF in My charger.

I would like the help SKizer for some tuning. i havent had time to final tune it and i will bring my laptop and audio control RTA and other stuff and maybe i can learn some tuning from you. still very daunting.

so how much to bring to pitch in and what is need to bring like food wise? drinks, etc.

i have a small weber camping grill. it will 5 6 burgers on it at a time.
i also have some deer meat if anyone is adventurous. lol.

i only been living in jersey for 2 years. from PA originally the Johnstown area. 
West Pensyltuky to be exact.lol


what about a Plan B if its raining or thunderstorms. i am sore no one wants to hydro plane all over PA's and jerseys crappy roads.


----------



## Coppertone

I would like some tuning also and my equipment is Alpine H800 and Alpine C800. As far as locations the one that offers the most for me is Parvin State park, but I'm flexible.


----------



## SkizeR

well, im always down to tune. ill have to download the alpine software


----------



## Coppertone

If not I believe that I have everything that came with it as I purchased both pieces brand new.


----------



## Velozity

Okay it's a done deal. Gouldsboro it is. I've already paid the $95 and booked so we're locked in. We have the shelter from 8am (or whenever I get there) to 8pm, but I suspect we should say this will run from 11am-5pm. There are some things we will need for the group if we're going to do this right:

1. Charcoal (20lb.), lighter fluid, matches
2. Grill brush, grill utensils, aluminum foil, and foil roasting pans
3. Meat (burgers, hot dogs, sausages)
4. Buns for meat
5. Condiments and toppings (ketchup, mustard, LTO, cheese, relish, etc.)
6. Plates, napkins, paper towels, plastic utensils
7. Sides (chips, cole slaw, potato salad, baked beans, cookies)
8. Cooler (a 50 gal. would be nice)
9. Ice
10. Water, pop
11. Jug of Germ-X or equivalent (gotta be sanitary!)
12. Boombox or small music system for the shelter
13. Trash bags (just a few lawn/leaf bags should do)

Since we have 12 picnic tables we shouldn't need to bring folding chairs, but if you want to sit out on the sand beach and enjoy the view it might not be a bad idea. Be sure to bring your SQ music, laptop, and portable drives so we can swap tunes. Also for guys that may be new to this sort of thing, bring a towel or blanket to cover your windshield to help keep it cooler inside for your demos. I may even bring my instant shelter to go over the front of my truck. If you have power supplies don't forget your extension cords. I don't know how many outlets there are so we may have to take turns with the juice.

***************

*Now, let's restart the OFFICIAL attendee list for the inaugural PANJNY SQ Picnic on July 10, 2016 at scenic Gouldsboro State Park in Gouldsboro, PA. 

1. Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia (Big Tree)
2. Brian and Sheri (turbo5upra) - 95 Lexus SC300 (Money Pit)
3. Ben (Coppertone) - 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited
4. Randy (RandyJ75) - riding with Ben
5. Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - 1990 GMC PS6500 Step Van (Time Machine)
6. Ron (Hugg727) - Audi A7
7. David (Davidkelly)
8. Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic, hopefully with a playing system
9. Eric (ericm1205) - Yellow Dodge Charger
10. John (timelessr1) - 2010 F150*





http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/findapark/gouldsboro/



********


----------



## turbo5upra

Great work sir! I'll have minimal room if I drive the Lexus so I can bring some burgers and dogs/ buns for both. Mike would you prefer if I PayPal you for the site or give you cash day of? 

Brian and Sheri- 95 Lexus sc300


----------



## Coppertone

Mike I can meet you near where you live and bring cash.
Benjamin ( Coppertone ) 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Now, let's restart the OFFICIAL attendee list for the inaugural PANJNY SQ Picnic on July 10, 2016 at scenic Gouldsboro State Park in Gouldsboro, PA.

1. Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia (Big Tree)
2. Gerald (High Resolution Audio) 1990 GMC PS6500 Step Van (Time Machine)


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Mike, you are the MAN! 

Thank you so much for taking the reins. Can I pay-pal my share or should I bring cash the day of?


----------



## Hugg727

Mike, Thanks for getting this thing booked up. Let us know how we can pay you

I will be there with my Audi, I have limited room but will bring anything that is needed food/drink wise. 

Being new to tuning/SQ etc, I would be a fool to not take advantage of the expertise in this crowd. So I will bring my laptop/mic also.

Looking forward to seeing everyone on the 10th.

Ron (Hugg727) Audi A7


----------



## High Resolution Audio

List of Things I'm bringing so far:

8.) 3 large coolers

13.) box of contractor bags


----------



## RandyJ75

Mike, I will be there!! I will bring what ever you need.

Randy


----------



## Davidkelly

I will be there too this is great i'm new to this and this is a great opportunity for me to learn from you guys. Some help with my tunnig wil be greatly appreciated (helix dsp pro) so put my name on the list .David davidkelly


----------



## turbo5upra

High Resolution Audio said:


> Now, let's restart the OFFICIAL attendee list for the inaugural PANJNY SQ Picnic on July 10, 2016 at scenic Gouldsboro State Park in Gouldsboro, PA.
> 
> 1. Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia (Big Tree)
> 2. Gerald (High Resolution Audio) 1990 GMC PS6500 Step Van (Time Machine)
> 3. Brian (turbo5upra) 95' Lexus sc300 (Money Pit)


Updated


----------



## SkizeR

1. Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia (Big Tree)
2. Gerald (High Resolution Audio) 1990 GMC PS6500 Step Van (Time Machine)
3. Brian (turbo5upra) 95' Lexus sc300 (Money Pit)
4. Nick (SkizeR) 2012 Honda Civic, hopefully with a playing system. (are the parenthesis for nick names?)


----------



## Velozity

You're welcome guys. I edited my post #151 with the additional names. When adding your name to the attendee list, just copy from my post (or the most recent update) so that the names stay together. Add what you can bring beside your vehicle. No reason to have two lists going. The venue is my treat, no need to pay me for that. Y'all bring everything else... Wait, I'm in Jersey now...I mean _you's guys_ bring everything else.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Davidkelly said:


> I will be there too this is great i'm new to this and this is a great opportunity for me to learn from you guys. Some help with my tunnig wil be greatly appreciated (helix dsp pro) so put my name on the list .David davidkelly


Looking forward to meeting you David. 

Nick ( SkizeR) is the expert tuner of the group (as far as I know). He is pretty helpful and should be able to give you some tips and tricks. He tuned my system and with his help, the truck came up with a couple first place finishes in two of the last competitions. Definitely seek him out.

I just checked out the driving time. It looks as if its going to take me about 7 1/2 to 8 hours. I will travel on Saturday......and not schedule any work for Monday.


----------



## turbo5upra

1. Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia (Big Tree)
2. Gerald (High Resolution Audio) 1990 GMC PS6500 Step Van (Time Machine)
3. Brian (turbo5upra) 95' Lexus sc300 (Money Pit) burgers and dogs with buns
4. Nick (SkizeR) 2012 Honda Civic, hopefully with a playing system.

Nick I just ran with it and came up with a name for the car.


----------



## SkizeR

High Resolution Audio said:


> Looking forward to meeting you David. I guess you can bring your squeeze, as long as she doesn't get bored out of her mind.....lol
> 
> Nick ( SkizeR) is the expert tuner of the group (as far as I know). He is pretty helpful and should be able to give you some tips and tricks. He tuned my system and with his help, the truck came up with a couple first place finishes in two of the last competitions. Definitely seek him out.
> 
> I just checked out the driving time. It looks as if its going to take me about 7 1/2 to 8 hours. I will travel on Saturday......and not schedule any work for Monday.


idk about expert, but i know my way around a microphone and eq. plus, i know that we forgot to re-flip the phase back on your midrange, so bring your laptop with your software also.


----------



## Ericm1205

5. Eric (ericm1205) Yellow Dodge Charger

Ill bring chips, nacho's, salsa, pretzels etc and a few cases of water and pop. 
plus stuff to put them in.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

SkizeR said:


> idk about expert, but i know my way around a microphone and eq. plus, i know that we forgot to re-flip the phase back on your midrange, so bring your laptop with your software also.


It was not the mid-range out of phase it was the passenger side tweeter.

Tuning it out of phase, and then putting it in phase right before leaving, made it 3 DB too hot. 

I was able to score pretty high at the competitions without having the Sub-woofers turned on and with the passenger tweeter 3 decibels too hot. 

I actually temporarily ( they are screwed to the outside of the pillars right now ) replaced the small 3/4 tweeters with the Scanspeak 2904 ring radiators (like you have in the Nissan) and gained even more fine detail. 

They are one of the best tweeters I have ever heard , but later, I will be replacing the 2904 with ribbon tweeters which sound even more betterer. lol


----------



## SkizeR

Gerald, did you also end up angling the towers better?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio

SkizeR said:


> Gerald, did you also end up angling the towers better?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Not yet the problem is that they are asymmetrical. The passenger mid-range is 6" from the side glass. The drivers side is only about 3". So I get different reflections. I built them that way as to not block view from the drivers seat.

I will be making the new towers symmetrical with the new improved tweeters and mid-ranges will help for sure with the imaging. However, they will be designed and built and aimed specifically for the center seat listening position.

The mid bases sound much better now, as I replaced them with a thinner paper speaker. They articulate much more detail in the bass guitar notes. You can now hear the strings vibrating as it should be. I also removed the fiberfill from the enclosures witch made the output increase dramatically. 

That worked so well that I ripped the fiberglass insulation out of the 15" enclosures. The output of those rose so dramatically, I had to cut back levels tremendously. My goal is to get my bass to sound as close to #1Bigmike's Volkswagen beetle as I can.


----------



## Timelessr1

6. John (timelessr1) 2010 F150

Let me know what to bring....


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Timelessr1 said:


> 6. John (timelessr1) 2010 F150
> 
> Let me know what to bring....


maybe you can pick something from his list and lay claim to it?


----------



## Timelessr1

High Resolution Audio said:


> maybe you can pick something from his list and lay claim to it?


What a novel idea...

I'll bring the cooking utensils, tinfoil, roast pan


----------



## dannyboyy14

I want to go but just looked about 5.5 hours away.... sigh...


----------



## High Resolution Audio

dannyboyy14 said:


> I want to go but just looked about 5.5 hours away.... sigh...


My ride is about 8 hours. 5.5 is a walk in the park, lol


----------



## Hugg727

I will bring burgers, hot dogs and the associated buns
Do we want sausage as well?


----------



## bigaudiofanatic

Velozity said:


> Okay it's a done deal. Gouldsboro it is. I've already paid the $95 and booked so we're locked in. We have the shelter from 8am (or whenever I get there) to 8pm, but I suspect we should say this will run from 11am-5pm. There are some things we will need for the group if we're going to do this right:
> 
> 1. Charcoal (20lb.), lighter fluid, matches
> 2. Grill brush, grill utensils, aluminum foil, and foil roasting pans
> 3. Meat (burgers, hot dogs, sausages)
> 4. Buns for meat
> 5. Condiments and toppings (ketchup, mustard, LTO, cheese, relish, etc.)
> 6. Plates, napkins, paper towels, plastic utensils
> 7. Sides (chips, cole slaw, potato salad, baked beans, cookies)
> 8. Cooler (a 50 gal. would be nice)
> 9. Ice
> 10. Water, pop
> 11. Jug of Germ-X or equivalent (gotta be sanitary!)
> 12. Boombox or small music system for the shelter
> 13. Trash bags (just a few lawn/leaf bags should do)
> 
> Since we have 12 picnic tables we shouldn't need to bring folding chairs, but if you want to sit out on the sand beach and enjoy the view it might not be a bad idea. Be sure to bring your SQ music, laptop, and portable drives so we can swap tunes. Also for guys that may be new to this sort of thing, bring a towel or blanket to cover your windshield to help keep it cooler inside for your demos. I may even bring my instant shelter to go over the front of my truck. If you have power supplies don't forget your extension cords. I don't know how many outlets there are so we may have to take turns with the juice.
> 
> ***************
> 
> *Now, let's restart the OFFICIAL attendee list for the inaugural PANJNY SQ Picnic on July 10, 2016 at scenic Gouldsboro State Park in Gouldsboro, PA.
> 
> 1. Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia (Big Tree)
> 2. Brian and Sheri (turbo5upra) - 95 Lexus SC300 (Money Pit)
> 3. Ben (Coppertone) - 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited
> 4. Randy (RandyJ75) - riding with Ben
> 5. Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - 1990 GMC PS6500 Step Van (Time Machine)
> 6. Ron (Hugg727) - Audi A7
> 7. David (Davidkelly)
> 8. Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic, hopefully with a playing system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PA DCNR - Gouldsboro State Park
> 
> 
> 
> ********


I would of said yes i'm coming but this went from being almost in my back yard to 2.5 hours away.


----------



## Velozity

It's 2.5hrs for me too. I think everyone is driving at least that. If we wrap up at 5pm then most people can get home before dark.


*1. Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia (Big Tree)
2. Brian and Sheri (turbo5upra) - 95 Lexus SC300 (Money Pit)
3. Ben (Coppertone) - 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited
4. Randy (RandyJ75) - riding with Ben
5. Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - 1990 GMC PS6500 Step Van (Time Machine)
6. Ron (Hugg727) - Audi A7
7. David (Davidkelly)
8. Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic, hopefully with a playing system
9. Eric (ericm1205) - Yellow Dodge Charger
10. John (timelessr1) - 2010 F150*


----------



## turbo5upra

What's the best way of organizing items people are bringing? If it works I can go through and place items already claimed next to people's names and assign items to those who want an item but don't have one yet...


----------



## Velozity

Brian, yes that's best. I was going to do that but haven't yet. Thanks for helping to clean it up. 

To all: Whenever you want to add to the list, quote the last post with the list, copy and edit the list, and then repost it yourself. Makes it easier to follow.


----------



## turbo5upra

Velozity said:


> *1. Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia (Big Tree) providing the site!
> 2. Brian and Sheri (turbo5upra) - 95 Lexus SC300 (Money Pit) potato salad, Baked goods, Plates, napkins, paper towels, plastic utensils
> 3. Ben (Coppertone) - 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited
> 4. Randy (RandyJ75) - riding with Ben
> 5. Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - 1990 GMC PS6500 Step Van (Time Machine) large coolers-box of contractor bags
> 6. Ron (Hugg727) - Audi A7 burgers, hot dogs and the associated buns
> 7. David (Davidkelly)
> 8. Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic, hopefully with a playing system- various beverages.
> 9. Eric (ericm1205) - Yellow Dodge Charger chips, nacho's, salsa, pretzels, etc and a few cases of water and pop.
> 10. John (timelessr1) - 2010 F150 cooking utensils, tinfoil, roast pan*



Still need:
5. Condiments and toppings (ketchup, mustard, LTO, cheese, relish, etc.)
7. Sides (chips, cole slaw, baked beans, cookies)
9. Ice
11. Jug of Germ-X or equivalent (gotta be sanitary!)
12. Boombox or small music system for the shelter

Maybe a few picnic related games if anyone has them? If I missed anything please feel free to edit it!


----------



## SkizeR

I guess I can bring water and soda, or a ton of alcohol if we want to make this a real party lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo5upra

SkizeR said:


> I guess I can bring water and soda, or a ton of alcohol if we want to make this a real party lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Are you even able to buy the adult beverages? ?


----------



## SkizeR

turbo5upra said:


> Are you even able to buy the adult beverages? ?


Kinda

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dgr932

1. Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia (Big Tree) providing the site!
2. Brian and Sheri (turbo5upra) - 95 Lexus SC300 (Money Pit) potato salad, Baked goods, Plates, napkins, paper towels, plastic utensils
3. Ben (Coppertone) - 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited
4. Randy (RandyJ75) - riding with Ben
5. Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - 1990 GMC PS6500 Step Van (Time Machine) large coolers-box of contractor bags 
6. Ron (Hugg727) - Audi A7 burgers, hot dogs and the associated buns
7. David (Davidkelly)
8. Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic, hopefully with a playing system- various beverages.
9. Eric (ericm1205) - Yellow Dodge Charger chips, nacho's, salsa, pretzels, etc and a few cases of water and pop.
10. John (timelessr1) - 2010 F150 cooking utensils, tinfoil, roast pan
11. Dustin (DGR932) - 2005 Silverado whatever you guys need me to bring.


----------



## Velozity

SkizeR said:


> I guess I can bring water and soda, or a ton of alcohol if we want to make this a real party lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





Alcohol is prohibited in PA state parks. And since my name is on the permit I'm going to have to insist you abide by that.


Of course, I can't go looking in everyone's Solo cup...


----------



## turbo5upra

dgr932 said:


> 1. Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia (Big Tree) providing the site!
> 2. Brian and Sheri (turbo5upra) - 95 Lexus SC300 (Money Pit) potato salad, Baked goods, Plates, napkins, paper towels, plastic utensils
> 3. Ben (Coppertone) - 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited
> 4. Randy (RandyJ75) - riding with Ben
> 5. Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - 1990 GMC PS6500 Step Van (Time Machine) large coolers-box of contractor bags
> 6. Ron (Hugg727) - Audi A7 burgers, hot dogs and the associated buns
> 7. David (Davidkelly)
> 8. Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic, hopefully with a playing system- various beverages.
> 9. Eric (ericm1205) - Yellow Dodge Charger chips, nacho's, salsa, pretzels, etc and a few cases of water and pop.
> 10. John (timelessr1) - 2010 F150 cooking utensils, tinfoil, roast pan
> 11. Dustin (DGR932) - 2005 Silverado charcoal and other supply's


I'll put you in for charcoal and stuff to get it rolling if that works for you.


----------



## Coppertone

Can someone put me in for the condiments as that will be easier to transport during my three hour drive.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Would someone that is computer savvy please add #12 to the list of things I'm bringing. I have a blue tooth speaker that is made to play music outside. It rocks. 

https://www.amazon.com/Blue-Party-Indoor-Outdoor-Bluetooth-Speaker/dp/B00H5SFQ54


----------



## Coppertone

I may need to stay up there Sunday night so if anyone knows of a great hotel, please pm me as to not clutter the thread.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Coppertone said:


> I may need to stay up there Sunday night so if anyone knows of a great hotel, please pm me as to not clutter the thread.


I'm in need of the same. If you get any good suggestions from others, can you PM me too? Thanks


----------



## Ericm1205

up there your not gonna get 5 star. but you will find comfort inns motel 8, , alot of 3 and 4 stars and the like up there. i googled it and there is even a gun store in town. might have to stop by there.
if you want a cabin. there is tons of them around.

for me, its a 2 hour drive.


----------



## Coppertone

For one night I have no problem staying in a 4 star motel. I just want to be able to come out the next morning, the way that I went in.


----------



## RandyJ75

dgr932 said:


> 1. Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia (Big Tree) providing the site!
> 2. Brian and Sheri (turbo5upra) - 95 Lexus SC300 (Money Pit) potato salad, Baked goods, Plates, napkins, paper towels, plastic utensils
> 3. Ben (Coppertone) - 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited
> 4. Randy (RandyJ75) - riding with Ben, How about I bring some sausage and rolls?! Should I get hot or mild?
> 5. Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - 1990 GMC PS6500 Step Van (Time Machine) large coolers-box of contractor bags
> 6. Ron (Hugg727) - Audi A7 burgers, hot dogs and the associated buns
> 7. David (Davidkelly)
> 8. Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic, hopefully with a playing system- various beverages.
> 9. Eric (ericm1205) - Yellow Dodge Charger chips, nacho's, salsa, pretzels, etc and a few cases of water and pop.
> 10. John (timelessr1) - 2010 F150 cooking utensils, tinfoil, roast pan
> 11. Dustin (DGR932) - 2005 Silverado whatever you guys need me to bring.


Mike, please let me know what you need me to bring. I may be driving up myself.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

RandyJ75 said:


> Mike, please let me know what you need me to bring. I may be driving up myself.


See post # 180

Items 5,7,9, and 11 are still needed. I'm Bringing #12 but it hasn't showed up next to my name in addition to the other items Maybe you could lay claim to something on that list? ICE for sure?


----------



## Coppertone

Alright gents we need more eyes on this so that MORE of you great sq people will come. Spread the word and post this on Facebook if need be please. It's an opportunity to put those local usernames to the faces.


----------



## Velozity

Updated List. We need more side items, toppings for the burgers (lettuce, tomato, onion, cheese), and some sweets!


1. Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia (Big Tree) - *providing the site!*
2-3. Brian and Sheri (turbo5upra) - 95 Lexus SC300 (Money Pit) *- potato salad, Baked goods, Plates, napkins, paper towels, plastic utensils*
4. Ben (Coppertone) - 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited* - condiments (ketchup, mustard, mayo, bbq sauce, relish)*
5. Randy (RandyJ75) - riding with Mike *- sausages and rolls*
6. Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - 1990 GMC PS6500 Step Van (Time Machine) *- large coolers, box of contractor bags, bluetooth speaker* 
7. Ron (Hugg727) - Audi A7 *- burgers, hot dogs and the associated buns*
8. David (Davidkelly) - 
9. Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic, hopefully with a playing system*- various beverages.*
10. Eric (ericm1205) - Yellow Dodge Charger - *chips, nacho's, salsa, pretzels, etc and a few cases of water and pop.*
11. John (timelessr1) - 2010 F150 *- cooking utensils, tinfoil, roast pan*
12. Dustin (DGR932) - 2005 Silverado *- charcoal and lighter fluid.*


----------



## SkizeR

damn, im getting really excited for this. Tons of potentially awesome cars, yet we still have no meca or iasca events in this area. we need to start making those happen


----------



## dgr932

SkizeR said:


> damn, im getting really excited for this. Tons of potentially awesome cars, yet we still have no meca or iasca events in this area. we need to start making those happen


What would it take to change that?


----------



## SkizeR

dgr932 said:


> What would it take to change that?


Effort from multiple people

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hugg727

SkizeR said:


> damn, im getting really excited for this. Tons of potentially awesome cars, yet we still have no meca or iasca events in this area. we need to start making those happen


Its actually quite surprising that there are no events, ever, within 500 miles of NYC. Based upon the amount of people and money flowing through the area you would think that it would be different. I have never competed but I did look at the event schedule and was amazed that we have nothing in either MECA's or IASCA's calendar. 

Sure looks like an opportunity for one of them to expand..........


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Hugg727 said:


> Its actually quite surprising that there are no events, ever, within 500 miles of NYC. Based upon the amount of people and money flowing through the area you would think that it would be different. I have never competed but I did look at the event schedule and was amazed that we have nothing in either MECA's or IASCA's calendar.
> 
> Sure looks like an opportunity for one of them to expand..........


There are events held at Syracuse Customs in Syracuse, NY. Both MECA and IASCA. The next event is September 11.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-round-3x-meca-|-iasca-show-shine-prizes.html


----------



## SkizeR

Syracuse is way to far for most, and they only do I think 2 events every year. Then there's the on in Pottsville PA, but that's still 3+ hours. Eitger way, that's not enough to make qualifications for finals. We're the biggest metro area in the US and we have nothing. That surprises me. It seems like the places that have events all the time are in the middle of nowhere. And we have ten or more people coming to a small get together here, meanwhile last time I was at the Syracuse one there were like 7, and that was a comp. I'd imagine we can bring in 15+ for a meca/iasca event, so long as most of us would be willing to compete

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DeTech

I am hoping i will be back from NY in time to still make the meet. Trying juggle my schedule but i will know better as thing get closer. 

Could use some tuning help from Skizer (rockford 363). 


1. Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia (Big Tree) - providing the site!
2-3. Brian and Sheri (turbo5upra) - 95 Lexus SC300 (Money Pit) - potato salad, Baked goods, Plates, napkins, paper towels, plastic utensils
4. Ben (Coppertone) - 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited - condiments (ketchup, mustard, mayo, bbq sauce, relish)
5. Randy (RandyJ75) - riding with Mike - sausages and rolls
6. Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - 1990 GMC PS6500 Step Van (Time Machine) - large coolers, box of contractor bags, bluetooth speaker 
7. Ron (Hugg727) - Audi A7 - burgers, hot dogs and the associated buns
8. David (Davidkelly) - 
9. Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic, hopefully with a playing system- various beverages.
10. Eric (ericm1205) - Yellow Dodge Charger - chips, nacho's, salsa, pretzels, etc and a few cases of water and pop.
11. John (timelessr1) - 2010 F150 - cooking utensils, tinfoil, roast pan
12. Dustin (DGR932) - 2005 Silverado - charcoal and lighter fluid.
13. Scott (DeTech) - 2016 Purple Charger SP - Sweets (cookies, etc), Chips, Hand sanitizer, and some sides.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

DeTech said:


> I am hoping i will be back from NY in time to still make the meet. Trying juggle my schedule but i will know better as thing get closer.
> 
> Could use some tuning help from Skizer (rockford 363).
> 
> 
> 1. Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia (Big Tree) - providing the site!
> 2-3. Brian and Sheri (turbo5upra) - 95 Lexus SC300 (Money Pit) - potato salad, Baked goods, Plates, napkins, paper towels, plastic utensils
> 4. Ben (Coppertone) - 2010 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited - condiments (ketchup, mustard, mayo, bbq sauce, relish)
> 5. Randy (RandyJ75) - riding with Mike - sausages and rolls
> 6. Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - 1990 GMC PS6500 Step Van (Time Machine) - large coolers, box of contractor bags, bluetooth speaker
> 7. Ron (Hugg727) - Audi A7 - burgers, hot dogs and the associated buns
> 8. David (Davidkelly) -
> 9. Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic, hopefully with a playing system- various beverages.
> 10. Eric (ericm1205) - Yellow Dodge Charger - chips, nacho's, salsa, pretzels, etc and a few cases of water and pop.
> 11. John (timelessr1) - 2010 F150 - cooking utensils, tinfoil, roast pan
> 12. Dustin (DGR932) - 2005 Silverado - charcoal and lighter fluid.
> 13. Scott (DeTech) - 2016 Purple Charger SP - Sweets (cookies, etc), Chips, Hand sanitizer, and some sides.


Sorry Scott. When setting the get together all the forum members banned purple chargers from attending the gathering. Just Kidding. Hopefully you will be back in time to make it.


----------



## Ericm1205

cant have a purple charger clashing with my yellow one. Lol

I'd be willing to compete if i am ever able to finish my system and i can get her tuned correctly


----------



## SkizeR

Ericm1205 said:


> cant have a purple charger clashing with my yellow one. Lol
> 
> I'd be willing to compete if i am ever able to finish my system and i can get her tuned correctly


as far as correct tune, keep your current amp until you get the other one, i can help tune it, then save the tune and transfer it to the new helix amp


----------



## Hugg727

SkizeR said:


> We're the biggest metro area in the US and we have nothing. That surprises me. It seems like the places that have events all the time are in the middle of nowhere.


This was what I was the exact point I was trying to make.

I live 12 miles due west of NYC, Syracuse is a 5+ hour drive for me. I dont mind driving 3 hours for a day trip. That could get me to a lot of places...Philly, CT Albany, about half of Pa, Long Island and all of NJ. There are no events in any of those spots and one could argue that on top of it being the most densely populated area in the US, it probably has some of the wealthiest places to live as well.


----------



## SkizeR

We need to change that

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Velozity

It takes a dedicated event promoter and a few shops to host. If you guys go to shops frequently or know some owners, then start pulling on their ear. It could be that many of the shops up here can't physically handle a comp. I would bet many shops in the metro areas just don't have the parking spots to be able to host an event. In the south and midwest, space is abundant, lol.


----------



## SkizeR

Velozity said:


> It takes a dedicated event promoter and a few shops to host. If you guys go to shops frequently or know some owners, then start pulling on their ear. It could be that many of the shops up here can't physically handle a comp. I would bet many shops in the metro areas just don't have the parking spots to be able to host an event. In the south and midwest, space is abundant, lol.


i would say i can hold em at Auto Design, but we literally have NO parking and the shop can only hold like 3 cars lol


----------



## Black Rain

It seems that this is going on a lot everywhere. I live now in Central Florida and I cant seem to find where there is a Comp or GTG setup (others than SBN or Octaves). I started a page speaking about it. But I know just from driving around my city and from many others, most shops do not have a large parking lot to accommodate a large crowd with vehicles just for competitors, not to mention the spectators parking.


----------



## solacedagony

Is this an open meet? I'd be interested in showing up and bringing some supplies. 

I unfortunately don't have a setup yet as this is a new car. But definitely would like to hear some various systems and new equipment.


----------



## SkizeR

solacedagony said:


> Is this an open meet? I'd be interested in showing up and bringing some supplies.
> 
> I unfortunately don't have a setup yet as this is a new car. But definitely would like to hear some various systems and new equipment.


hell yeah. come on through


----------



## Coppertone

Oh yea, please do as the more the merrier.


----------



## naiku

I am not going to be able to make this, too much going on right now to be able to commit to a 10 hour drive. Disappointing as it's always great meeting new people.



SkizeR said:


> Tons of potentially awesome cars, yet we still have no meca or iasca events in this area. we need to start making those happen


Same in this area, the closest MECA/IASCA event I think is the Pottsville one which is an 8 hour round trip with no traffic. I only have half an interest in competing, but it would be fun to try if there were any closer. Plenty of good cars around here as well, the first meet I held at my place last year about 10 cars came out and I think it's looking like it may be a good number more than that at the meet in August.


----------



## Hugg727

SkizeR said:


> i would say i can hold em at Auto Design, but we literally have NO parking and the shop can only hold like 3 cars lol


Verona few shops in Myrtle area. They're area a drink breed. There used to be many shops in long Island 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Bump for the GTG happening next weekend. I hope we have a good turnout.


----------



## MB2008LTZ

Hello everyone. I just realized this event is only about an hour away from me and would like to possibly attend. I think it would be great to talk to other people about my plans for a future install in my car. The only issue is I can not be 100% certain I can make it. Would anyone be opposed to me just showing up out of the blue? Thanks MB.


----------



## SkizeR

come on down. idk why some are thinking this is exclusive lol


----------



## Coppertone

I for one encourage you to show up out of the blue, those are the best made plans lol.


----------



## Ericm1205

SkizeR said:


> come on down. idk why some are thinking this is exclusive lol


yeah really lol. more the merrier. if your in the process of building or almost done or even planning, this would amount to a pile of gold. 
i know enough to be dangerous, but i cant wait to see everyone's systems and cars and to pick brains!! and even have some critique on my system as well!
im so excited to go to this. i bet it will be a good time


----------



## Velozity

Happy 4th everyone. Less than a week away. Looks like we have 13 people committed and 1 maybe. Make sure you plan accordingly when buying your cookout items. I would over-estimate a bit to account for last minute additions.

Yes this meet is open to all members in the area, just remember to contribute something for the cookout. It's gonna be awesome!

If I have time I'll put together a meet disc...


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Happy 4th Bump


----------



## lucas569

whats the exact addy?


----------



## dgr932

SkizeR said:


> btw, if anyone wants some help tuning, let me know ahead of time and ill download whatever software and bring my laptop and mic along



Is it too late to take you up on this offer. It nowhere near finished but I could really use a nice tune to start with for my Silverado. 

Helix DSP
JL 900/5 legatia l1pro tweeters/ legatia l4 midrange
JL600/4 bridged peerless SLS6

I could use some help with the tuning?


----------



## SkizeR

dgr932 said:


> Is it too late to take you up on this offer. It nowhere near finished but I could really use a nice tune to start with for my Silverado.
> 
> Helix DSP
> JL 900/5 legatia l1pro tweeters/ legatia l4 midrange
> JL600/4 bridged peerless SLS6
> No sub yet (still shopping)
> 
> I could really use some help with the tuning?


of course.


----------



## Jedclampet

I will try to make it as well, it's my 1st anniversary weekend but she's very understanding. Guess the last guy set the bar pretty low. If so I will confirm later in the week and not come empty handed.
Peter


----------



## solacedagony

Jedclampet said:


> I will try to make it as well, it's my 1st anniversary weekend but she's very understanding. Guess the last guy set the bar pretty low. If so I will confirm later in the week and not come empty handed.
> Peter


Definitely take her to a nice dinner for that!


----------



## TheDavel

New thread about to be posted about a recurring SQ/Car Audio meet in northern MD... Details coming soon


----------



## SkizeR

TheDavel said:


> New thread about to be posted about a recurring SQ/Car Audio meet in northern MD... Details coming soon


get together or a comp?


----------



## TheDavel

SkizeR said:


> get together or a comp?


Initially a series of get togethers, but comps will happen soon... BTW there is a ISACA/MECA comp in Ellicot City this coming Sunday at a place called "Fresh Design".


----------



## SkizeR

TheDavel said:


> Initially a series of get togethers, but comps will happen soon... BTW there is a ISACA/MECA comp in Ellicot City this coming Sunday at a place called "Fresh Design".


yeah i saw, unfortunate that its the same day as this get together. Will you be coming by this get together?


----------



## TheDavel

SkizeR said:


> yeah i saw, unfortunate that its the same day as this get together. Will you be coming by this get together?



As much as I really want to, I've got 2 many projects 2 wrap up before I start on a major build. Seems like I keep overloading my schedule and missing meets. I need to reset my priorities, like yesterday!


----------



## foreman

I'm putting myself in as a Maybe....i'd love to come to this. In the process of trying to make it work!


----------



## captainobvious

SkizeR said:


> Syracuse is way to far for most, and they only do I think 2 events every year. Then there's the on in Pottsville PA, but that's still 3+ hours. Eitger way, that's not enough to make qualifications for finals. We're the biggest metro area in the US and we have nothing. That surprises me. It seems like the places that have events all the time are in the middle of nowhere. And we have ten or more people coming to a small get together here, meanwhile last time I was at the Syracuse one there were like 7, and that was a comp. I'd imagine we can bring in 15+ for a meca/iasca event, so long as most of us would be willing to compete
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I drive from PA up to Syracuse for those shows though... :blush:
I had the same complaints a couple years ago and ended up working with Steve to get events in Syracuse for that specific reason. If you make it out to a few triple pointers you end up good for finals. For Iasca, you just have to attend the ones near you within like 200 miles. So youd qualify there by going to syracuse as well. The September show is a triple point event for both orgs and will be a BIG SQ show turnout.


----------



## captainobvious

naiku said:


> I am not going to be able to make this, too much going on right now to be able to commit to a 10 hour drive. Disappointing as it's always great meeting new people.
> 
> 
> 
> Same in this area, the closest MECA/IASCA event I think is the Pottsville one which is an 8 hour round trip with no traffic. I only have half an interest in competing, but it would be fun to try if there were any closer. Plenty of good cars around here as well, the first meet I held at my place last year about 10 cars came out and I think it's looking like it may be a good number more than that at the meet in August.



Ian- there is a meca/iasca triple point event in MD on Sunday as well if that is closer for you.

I won't be at the GTG guys as I am actually scheduled to judge at the MD show. Have fun and hopefully I'll hook up with you guys soon!


----------



## naiku

captainobvious said:


> Ian- there is a meca/iasca triple point event in MD on Sunday as well if that is closer for you.


I did see that posted by Dave, while it is only about 90 minutes drive from me and I would love to attend, my wife work's Sundays. My oldest son loves to attend the meets, the middle one would be bored in about 30 minutes and the baby would not be best pleased either!!! 

I need to find a better paying job so she can quit hers and I can go to all the meets :laugh:


----------



## foreman

Well, it looks like i'm a "go"! Will be good to put user-names with faces 
After looking, i can't tell what's left to bring so if there are any extra supplies that are needed or any suggestions, let me know so i can help out as well.


----------



## SkizeR

Everyone who wanted tuning help, please send me a PM.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericm1205

few more days and i cant wait. my last day at me job is friday, start a new one on the 18th and meeting everyone here will be a great mini-vacation. we checked the weather channel and there is a storm rolling thru saturday and sunday will be sunny and 75 and only 20% chance of rain. !! so the storm took the humidity away for us. gonna be a perfect day! cant wait to see everyones rides, and how much better they sound compared to mine. lol wish i could tune it, but i pulled my helix amp waiting for the 
V EIGHT amp to be available in a few weeks.

since i am only 2 to 3 hours away, here is my number (four84fourthree7niner0oneniner) in case someone forgot something, i could get it or someone broke down or need anything. 


my GF is coming and she is excited for the GTG. she has all the goodies bought and ready to go. i think she caught the bug. we did her malibu this weekend. replaced the factory component and 6x9's with sets from RF. and what a difference it made! she giggled like a little girl and said she almost peed her pants cause it sounded so good. i was actually impressed how they sounded just using the factory HU. i let her do most of the work, so she was proud when it was finished and it sounded so good.
now she is talking amps and a building a sub box. lol


----------



## SkizeR

Ericm1205 said:


> now she is talking amps and a building a sub box. lol


You'll have a drained bank account in no time

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MB2008LTZ

MB2008LTZ said:


> Hello everyone. I just realized this event is only about an hour away from me and would like to possibly attend. I think it would be great to talk to other people about my plans for a future install in my car. The only issue is I can not be 100% certain I can make it. Would anyone be opposed to me just showing up out of the blue? Thanks MB.


Ok everyone it looks like I can make out on Sunday. If I need to bring anything please let me know by Saturday afternoon so I can get to the grocery store. Also will there be any signs or directions to the site within the park so I know where I going once I get there? Thanks MB.


----------



## Hugg727

Should be a good day. I ordered burgers based on 20 people and I will get hot dogs asked well. Did we ever get an exact count? I can always getting more 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## a383z

I wasn't going to be able to attend weekend opened up so what else needs to be brought. Have a suv so I can fit a fair amount.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedclampet

Count me in, I will fill a cooler with something and hadn't seen extension cords on the list but I will sure to bring a few. Can anyone find the updated list of items needed and I will try to collect something off it.
I will bring a laptop loaded with the latest Helix software, A Microphone and Mic amp and some extension cords.
Peter

G37 Gone BMW X3 In
Stock HU, Helix DSP, ARC XDi 1200.6, Dyn 102, Dyn 430, Jehnert EX200, JL XD600/1 and JL HO 110


----------



## SkizeR

so, what kind of drinks does everyone want me to bring? besides the obvious water


----------



## SkizeR

well unfortunately it looks like Ben (Coppertone) is out. He shot me a text not to long ago. Had to head elsewhere for the weekend.


----------



## RandyJ75

SkizeR said:


> well unfortunately it looks like Ben (Coppertone) is out. He shot me a text not to long ago. Had to head elsewhere for the weekend.


Yeah, I talked to him too. To bad, I know he was looking to work on his tune.

Ben was going to bring condiments, I will cover that.


----------



## Velozity

One day to go! The link to the park website is *click here*. Weather looks good for tomorrow. For the guys that just signed up I listed some recommended items to bring next to your user name. If you can't bring it just let the group know so someone can swap with you. Please also give me your first name so I can add it to the list. I will probably make name tags. 


Updated List. 


1. Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia (Big Tree) - *providing the site!*
2-3. Brian and Sheri (turbo5upra) - 95 Lexus SC300 (Money Pit) *- potato salad, Baked goods, Plates, napkins, paper towels, plastic utensils*
4. Randy (RandyJ75) - riding with Mike *- sausages and rolls*
5. Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - 1990 GMC PS6500 Step Van (Time Machine) *- large coolers, box of contractor bags, bluetooth speaker* 
6. Ron (Hugg727) - Audi A7 *- burgers, hot dogs and the associated buns*
7. David (Davidkelly) - *more drinks and paper towels?*
8. Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic, hopefully with a playing system*- various beverages.*
9-10. Eric and GF (Ericm1205) - Yellow Dodge Charger - *chips, nacho's, salsa, pretzels, etc and a few cases of water and pop.*
11. John (timelessr1) - 2010 F150 *- cooking utensils, tinfoil, roast pan*
12. Dustin (DGR932) - 2005 Silverado *- charcoal and lighter fluid.*
13. Scott (DeTech) - 2016 Purple Charger SP - *Sweets (cookies, etc), Chips, Hand sanitizer, and some sides.*
14. ______ (foreman) - * - condiments (ketchup, mustard, mayo, bbq sauce, relish)?*
15. Peter (Jedclampet) - BMW X3 - *cooler with stuff, extension cords*
16. ______ (MB2008LTZ) - * - burger fixings (lettuce, tomato, onion, pickles)?*
17. ______ (a383z) - *more ice and drinks?*


----------



## Hugg727

Velozity said:


> One day to go! The link to the park website is *click here*. Weather looks good for tomorrow. For the guys that just signed up I listed some recommended items to bring next to your user name. If you can't bring it just let the group know so someone can swap with you. Please also give me your first name so I can add it to the list. I will probably make name tags.
> 
> 
> Updated List.
> 
> 
> 1. Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia (Big Tree) - *providing the site!*
> 2-3. Brian and Sheri (turbo5upra) - 95 Lexus SC300 (Money Pit) *- potato salad, Baked goods, Plates, napkins, paper towels, plastic utensils*
> 4. Randy (RandyJ75) - riding with Mike *- sausages and rolls*
> 5. Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - 1990 GMC PS6500 Step Van (Time Machine) *- large coolers, box of contractor bags, bluetooth speaker*
> 6. Ron (Hugg727) - Audi A7 *- burgers, hot dogs and the associated buns*
> 7. David (Davidkelly) - *more drinks and paper towels?*
> 8. Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic, hopefully with a playing system*- various beverages.*
> 9-10. Eric and GF (Ericm1205) - Yellow Dodge Charger - *chips, nacho's, salsa, pretzels, etc and a few cases of water and pop.*
> 11. John (timelessr1) - 2010 F150 *- cooking utensils, tinfoil, roast pan*
> 12. Dustin (DGR932) - 2005 Silverado *- charcoal and lighter fluid.*
> 13. Scott (DeTech) - 2016 Purple Charger SP - *Sweets (cookies, etc), Chips, Hand sanitizer, and some sides.*
> 14. ______ (foreman) - * - condiments (ketchup, mustard, mayo, bbq sauce, relish)?*
> 15. Peter (Jedclampet) - BMW X3 - *cooler with stuff, extension cords*
> 16. ______ (MB2008LTZ) - * - burger fixings (lettuce, tomato, onion, pickles)?*
> 17. ______ (a383z) - *more ice and drinks?*


So it looks like 17 with a couple of +1's = 20 people?
Thats the number that I will run with for the burgers/dogs.

Good amount of people. We should have the "Hello my name is" name tags with our real names and our Diyma names so we all know who we are, lol.


----------



## SkizeR

what time is everyone planning on getting there?


----------



## MB2008LTZ

Velozity said:


> One day to go! The link to the park website is *click here*. Weather looks good for tomorrow. For the guys that just signed up I listed some recommended items to bring next to your user name. If you can't bring it just let the group know so someone can swap with you. Please also give me your first name so I can add it to the list. I will probably make name tags.
> 
> 
> Updated List.
> 
> 
> 1. Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia (Big Tree) - *providing the site!*
> 2-3. Brian and Sheri (turbo5upra) - 95 Lexus SC300 (Money Pit) *- potato salad, Baked goods, Plates, napkins, paper towels, plastic utensils*
> 4. Randy (RandyJ75) - riding with Mike *- sausages and rolls*
> 5. Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - 1990 GMC PS6500 Step Van (Time Machine) *- large coolers, box of contractor bags, bluetooth speaker*
> 6. Ron (Hugg727) - Audi A7 *- burgers, hot dogs and the associated buns*
> 7. David (Davidkelly) - *more drinks and paper towels?*
> 8. Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic, hopefully with a playing system*- various beverages.*
> 9-10. Eric and GF (Ericm1205) - Yellow Dodge Charger - *chips, nacho's, salsa, pretzels, etc and a few cases of water and pop.*
> 11. John (timelessr1) - 2010 F150 *- cooking utensils, tinfoil, roast pan*
> 12. Dustin (DGR932) - 2005 Silverado *- charcoal and lighter fluid.*
> 13. Scott (DeTech) - 2016 Purple Charger SP - *Sweets (cookies, etc), Chips, Hand sanitizer, and some sides.*
> 14. ______ (foreman) - * - condiments (ketchup, mustard, mayo, bbq sauce, relish)?*
> 15. Peter (Jedclampet) - BMW X3 - *cooler with stuff, extension cords*
> 16. ______ (MB2008LTZ) - * - burger fixings (lettuce, tomato, onion, pickles)?*
> 17. ______ (a383z) - *more ice and drinks?*



#16 Mike (MB2008LTZ).....fixings...got it....can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## Davidkelly

I'm so sorry guys , i'm not going to make it tomorrow.a coworker is going to be absent tomorrow and they call me in.that's the problem when you work in a plant that run 24/7 i was so pumped to go to this meet . Anyway i hope you guys have a wonderful time.


----------



## foreman

Mike, I'll grab the condiments, no problem. I'm leaving about 7, so that puts me there between 1030 and 11. 
Chris.
I'll be bringing my 2011 Sonata


----------



## Ericm1205

i was gonna shoot for 11-12 time


----------



## Hugg727

Is anyone bringing cheese for the burgers?


----------



## turbo5upra

SkizeR said:


> what time is everyone planning on getting there?


I'm leaving in an hour or so... Staying on Scranton- so 10ish?


----------



## MB2008LTZ

Hugg727 said:


> Is anyone bringing cheese for the burgers?


I got it...cheese, lettuce, tomato, onion, pickles, some smoked kielbasa and cheese and crackers too.


----------



## foreman

I'm also bringing a friend now.... If that's not cool someone let me know.


----------



## SkizeR

foreman said:


> I'm also bringing a friend now.... If that's not cool someone let me know.


the more the merrier


----------



## edouble101

I havent been paying attention to this thread!

I am still in to show up! I am out of town (not home) but can stop in to this meet on my way home tomorrow.

It will not be convenient for me to bring food but I can chip in some cash for the reservation?!

Do we have a time to meet? Is noon good?

One more thing, this park is huge. Where are we meeting at in the park?


----------



## SkizeR

edouble101 said:


> One more thing, this park is huge. Where are we meeting at in the park?


another good question.. lol


----------



## SkizeR

One of my spl friends is going to come. Switching him to the dark side lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## edouble101

SkizeR said:


> One of my spl friends is going to come. Switching him to the dark side lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


What time are you going to be there?


----------



## SkizeR

I'm aiming to leave my house at 8, so hoping for 10:30. If anyone wanted help tuning, I suggest getting here early. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## edouble101

SkizeR said:


> I'm aiming to leave my house at 8, so hoping for 10:30. If anyone wanted help tuning, I suggest getting here early.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Where are you parking?


----------



## SkizeR

edouble101 said:


> Where are you parking?


ive never been there so i have no idea lol. is there an overhead map so i can see where our site is?


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Made the 8 hour trek. Stopped by the park to check out the sight.

Just look for the sign that says Pavilion. 

I'm going to be there probably at 9:00 AM or sooner.

Hey Brian, I'm staying in Scranton too.

There is fair amount of parking at the sight enough for 18 -20 cars or so

two 15 or 20 amp electrical circuits. I couldn't tell cause of the lock.


----------



## DeTech

Sorry guys i wont be able to make it. Got back from NY earlier tonight and still have to unpack and get stuff done before the work week. I was looking forward to meeting everyone and get a little help from Skizer on tuning! I hope everyone has a great time and look forward to meeting up with everyone on the next meet!


----------



## turbo5upra

High Resolution Audio said:


> Made the 8 hour trek. Stopped by the park to check out the sight.
> 
> Just look for the sign that says Pavilion.
> 
> I'm going to be there probably at 9:00 AM or sooner.
> 
> Hey Brian, I'm staying in Scranton too.
> 
> There is fair amount of parking at the sight enough for 18 -20 cars or so
> 
> two 15 or 20 amp electrical circuits. I couldn't tell cause of the lock.


I'm at the hotel- car started hard leaving dinner... I just ordered a coil- hope it makes the trek home ok... It did this once last summer and I've since replaced the distributor- cap- rotor- plugs- wires... Hope it's that. Crossing my fingers it'll only do it one hot restart so I can make it home after the event to further diagnose. 

So crossing my fingers I'll see y'all in the am!


----------



## BowDown

turbo5upra said:


> I'm at the hotel- car started hard leaving dinner... I just ordered a coil- hope it makes the trek home ok... It did this once last summer and I've since replaced the distributor- cap- rotor- plugs- wires... Hope it's that. Crossing my fingers it'll only do it one hot restart so I can make it home after the event to further diagnose.
> 
> 
> 
> So crossing my fingers I'll see y'all in the am!




Oy! Keep me posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

BowDown said:


> Oy! Keep me posted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you coming too?


----------



## BowDown

I wish but nothing to show yet. Car will make its debut in September 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

BowDown said:


> I wish but nothing to show yet. Car will make its debut in September
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dang :/ 

i still remember the day of stumbling across your build log when it first started and joining the site so i can subscribe to it lol.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

turbo5upra said:


> I'm at the hotel- car started hard leaving dinner... I just ordered a coil- hope it makes the trek home ok... It did this once last summer and I've since replaced the distributor- cap- rotor- plugs- wires... Hope it's that. Crossing my fingers it'll only do it one hot restart so I can make it home after the event to further diagnose.
> 
> So crossing my fingers I'll see y'all in the am!


It's probably the camshaft position sensor.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

BowDown said:


> I wish but nothing to show yet. Car will make its debut in September
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You look awful good for your age (71). What do you eat?


----------



## SkizeR

High Resolution Audio said:


> You look awful good for your age (71). What do you eat?


GMO's :laugh:


----------



## High Resolution Audio

DeTech said:


> Sorry guys i wont be able to make it. Got back from NY earlier tonight and still have to unpack and get stuff done before the work week. I was looking forward to meeting everyone and get a little help from Skizer on tuning! I hope everyone has a great time and look forward to meeting up with everyone on the next meet!


Was it the banning the purple Dodge charger joke? I'm sorry, man!


----------



## solacedagony

Updated List. 


1. Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia (Big Tree) - providing the site!
2-3. Brian and Sheri (turbo5upra) - 95 Lexus SC300 (Money Pit) - potato salad, Baked goods, Plates, napkins, paper towels, plastic utensils
4. Randy (RandyJ75) - riding with Mike - sausages and rolls
5. Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - 1990 GMC PS6500 Step Van (Time Machine) - large coolers, box of contractor bags, bluetooth speaker 
6. Ron (Hugg727) - Audi A7 - burgers, hot dogs and the associated buns
7. David (Davidkelly) - more drinks and paper towels?
8. Nick (SkizeR) - 2012 Honda Civic, hopefully with a playing system- various beverages.
9-10. Eric and GF (Ericm1205) - Yellow Dodge Charger - chips, nacho's, salsa, pretzels, etc and a few cases of water and pop.
11. John (timelessr1) - 2010 F150 - cooking utensils, tinfoil, roast pan
12. Dustin (DGR932) - 2005 Silverado - charcoal and lighter fluid.
13. Scott (DeTech) - 2016 Purple Charger SP - Sweets (cookies, etc), Chips, Hand sanitizer, and some sides.
14. ______ (foreman) - - condiments (ketchup, mustard, mayo, bbq sauce, relish)?
15. Peter (Jedclampet) - BMW X3 - cooler with stuff, extension cords
16. ______ (MB2008LTZ) - - burger fixings (lettuce, tomato, onion, pickles)?
17. ______ (a383z) - more ice and drinks?
18. Jake (solacedagony) - tools, hotdogs, buns, soda, cooler


----------



## Velozity

SkizeR said:


> what time is everyone planning on getting there?



Randy and I should be there between 9:30-10. Leaving South Jersey around 7.




edouble101 said:


> I havent been paying attention to this thread!
> 
> I am still in to show up! I am out of town (not home) but can stop in to this meet on my way home tomorrow.
> 
> It will not be convenient for me to bring food but I can chip in some cash for the reservation?!
> 
> Do we have a time to meet? Is noon good?
> 
> One more thing, this park is huge. Where are we meeting at in the park?



Great, glad you can make it. We should have the grill(s) going and cooking by noon. There is only one pavilion at the park and that's the one I reserved. I have to stop by and check in when I arrive. There is parking directly at the pavilion.




SkizeR said:


> ive never been there so i have no idea lol. is there an overhead map so i can see where our site is?



Go to Google maps and put in these coordinates: 41.226324, -75.458280


----------



## Velozity

Final updated list. Since Scott (DeTech) had to cancel we need someone to pick up the cookies/sweets, chips, and hand sanitizer.


1. Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia (Big Tree) - providing the site!
2-3. Brian and Sheri (turbo5upra) - 95 Lexus SC300 (Money Pit) - potato salad, Baked goods, Plates, napkins, paper towels, plastic utensils
4. Randy (RandyJ75) - riding with Mike - sausages and rolls
5. Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - 1990 GMC PS6500 Step Van (Time Machine) - large coolers, box of contractor bags, bluetooth speaker 
6. Ron (Hugg727) - Audi A7 - burgers, hot dogs and the associated buns

7-8. Nick (SkizeR) +1 - 2012 Honda Civic, hopefully with a playing system- various beverages.
9-10. Eric and GF (Ericm1205) - Yellow Dodge Charger - chips, nacho's, salsa, pretzels, etc and a few cases of water and pop.
11. John (timelessr1) - 2010 F150 - cooking utensils, tinfoil, roast pan
12. Dustin (DGR932) - 2005 Silverado - charcoal and lighter fluid.

13-14. Chris (foreman) +1 -2011 Hyundai Sonata - condiments (ketchup, mustard, mayo, bbq sauce, relish)?
15. Peter (Jedclampet) - BMW X3 - cooler with stuff, extension cords
16. Mike (MB2008LTZ) -- burger fixings (cheese, lettuce, tomato, onion, pickles), kielbasa, cheese and crackers
17. ______ (a383z) - more ice and drinks?
18. Jake (solacedagony) - tools, hotdogs, buns, soda, cooler
19. ______ (edouble101) - cash


----------



## a383z

I'll be there with drinks leaving from Philly so be there around 1030...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

Velozity said:


> Final updated list. Since Scott (DeTech) had to cancel we need someone to pick up the cookies/sweets, chips, and hand sanitizer.
> 
> 
> 1. Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia (Big Tree) - providing the site!
> 2-3. Brian and Sheri (turbo5upra) - 95 Lexus SC300 (Money Pit) - potato salad, Baked goods, Plates, napkins, paper towels, plastic utensils
> 4. Randy (RandyJ75) - riding with Mike - sausages and rolls
> 5. Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - 1990 GMC PS6500 Step Van (Time Machine) - large coolers, box of contractor bags, bluetooth speaker
> 6. Ron (Hugg727) - Audi A7 - burgers, hot dogs and the associated buns
> 
> 7-8. Nick (SkizeR) +1 - 2012 Honda Civic, hopefully with a playing system- various beverages.
> 9-10. Eric and GF (Ericm1205) - Yellow Dodge Charger - chips, nacho's, salsa, pretzels, etc and a few cases of water and pop.
> 11. John (timelessr1) - 2010 F150 - cooking utensils, tinfoil, roast pan
> 12. Dustin (DGR932) - 2005 Silverado - charcoal and lighter fluid.
> 
> 13-14. Chris (foreman) +1 -2011 Hyundai Sonata - condiments (ketchup, mustard, mayo, bbq sauce, relish)?
> 15. Peter (Jedclampet) - BMW X3 - cooler with stuff, extension cords
> 16. Mike (MB2008LTZ) -- burger fixings (cheese, lettuce, tomato, onion, pickles), kielbasa, cheese and crackers
> 17. ______ (a383z) - more ice and drinks?
> 18. Jake (solacedagony) - tools, hotdogs, buns, soda, cooler
> 19. ______ (edouble101) - cash


I'll grab some snacks and sanitizer 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo5upra

High Resolution Audio said:


> It's probably the camshaft position sensor.


That's all in the distributor- worst case I can wire any 2 wire coil in- I'm going to pick up an msd 2 wire if anybody has one- only other thought is igniter which with some fancy wiring can be bypassed.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

turbo5upra said:


> That's all in the distributor- worst case I can wire any 2 wire coil in- I'm going to pick up an msd 2 wire if anybody has one- only other thought is igniter which with some fancy wiring can be bypassed.


Maybe the crankshaft position sensor......a stupid faulty sensor can cause a modern engine to roll an roll, but not start. It happened to me in a 2003 Dodge Durango R/T

One time, it would roll, but not start until the battery became dead trying every 5 min or so. Other times, it would fire off after a few tries.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

turbo5upra said:


> That's all in the distributor- worst case I can wire any 2 wire coil in- I'm going to pick up an msd 2 wire if anybody has one- only other thought is igniter which with some fancy wiring can be bypassed.




Finally got the engine to start last month. This is what I came up with.

Just so you know, I am not an expert or even a mechanic for Lexus. My experience comes from being pretty good at working on my 65 Mustang, from engine to brakes(much simpler on those cars). I spent quite a few hours on the forums to find any leads to this problem. The one common theme seemed to be the Lack of a Check Engine Light,CEL,when the key was turned to the ON position, the position prior to engaging the starter. This seems to be a very common theme on the 91-96 Lexus SC400 and LS400.

Checked for fuel, there was plenty being pumped into the fuel filter.

Checked the fuses, all good. EFI relay, checked good when pulled then reinstalled. Have the key in the on posit prior to reninstalling the efi relay(so you can listen for the fuel lines being charged) I could hear the fuel charging thru the lines.

After looking at the Club Lexus Forum, noticed a guy had similiar issues: battery drain over time, gradually leading to inability to start , no CEL, and crank but no start.

Decided to buy a used ECU from the junkyard. Make sure it comes from a engine that runs with no caution lights. (Remember to get the one that is suited for the year your car was manufactured,92-94 have same ECU. Location is under the passenger side carpet, close to the firewall. To locate it, pull the carpeting down from underneath the glovebox, carefully removing it from the console, and on the door side(only to the footplate for the door, peel it back and you will see a black plastic cover about 2x 1 ft. Unscrew the 2 nuts at the bottom and remove) Take the one nut off the left side of the ECU(about 10"x10") and pull up and release back clamp) Unplug the wire bundle plugs(you have to remove the cap and then unscrew the bolt on the large one in order to to pull off the plug.)

Plugged new one in and now had a CEL when ign was turned on. Car fired up about 10 seconds after start of cranking and has run great since!

For those of you who may need an Engine ECU, the forum members have them listed in the classified section, Both this Forum and the Club Lexus website(from $25-150).

There are also repair facilities that can do the job in a week or you can order a reman and ship them your core for faster service, $204 @AUTOECU.COM, shipped.

TOYOLEX PARTS, just google ecu rebuild, they pop up there, Autoecu had the best deal.

Best of luck, glad to have my car back in service.

I did toss that solar charger, it's not worth the chance of it causing problems, thanks.

COULD IT BE THIS ??????????


----------



## turbo5upra

Going to rebuild the idle air control valve since that's been suspect from the start- I didn't know the bearings have a tendency to seize until this morning... I've avoided throwing parts at it since it hasn't done this in over a year- and I'm replacing the engine- ecu and trans soon.


----------



## turbo5upra

Thanks for digging around though!


----------



## BowDown

SkizeR said:


> GMO's :laugh:




Lol so true. Saves on ebalming later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown

SkizeR said:


> dang :/
> 
> 
> 
> i still remember the day of stumbling across your build log when it first started and joining the site so i can subscribe to it lol.




Thanks man, that's awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

just putting together a disk now for the cars that dont have an aux or usb in.. see you guys soon


----------



## dgr932

ETA 2 hours. Sorry i got a late start


----------



## SkizeR

im 2.5 hours out or so. about to leave now, just gotta stop at the store for drinks and cups. anyone want anything specific?


----------



## High Resolution Audio

If you are having problems finding the place, put in 

State Park Road, Gouldsboro, PA 

That will bring you to the entrance. 

Go about a mile in the woods and take your third left. There is a sign that says pavillion.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

If anybody can bring power strips the more the merrier to charge phones, etc

It's pretty laid back here, very private. All gates are unlocked. No workers in sight. Have access to everywhere. Cool Place, It seems as if we have the entire parks to ourselves.

I take it back. One guy on an atv drove in to check the trash and gave me a wave.

You picked an awesome spot, Mike!!!


----------



## MB2008LTZ

High Resolution Audio said:


> If anybody can bring power strips the more the merrier to charge phones, etc
> 
> It's pretty laid back here, very private. All gates are unlocked. No workers in sight. Have access to everywhere. Cool Place, It seems as if we have the entire parks to ourselves


I have one power strip I can bring...leaving now...about an hour away.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

MB2008LTZ said:


> I have one power strip I can bring...leaving now...about an hour away.


Great. It started raining good thing we have cover!


----------



## Ericm1205

Gonna a bit late. Be there at 1


----------



## edouble101

It was very enjoyable to meet everyone today! Fantastic group of guys and gals!

Thanks to all for critiquing my system and helping me make it better!


----------



## turbo5upra

Great turnout and great venue choice! Thanks for helping to get this together guys!!!


----------



## foreman

Thanks for the invite. Food company were great! It was cool seeing the different ups and equipment. 
Also, someone me where to get those dogs, they were fantastic!


----------



## Hugg727

Its way a very nice day.. Thanks to Mike for finding a great spot for the event. I enjoyed meeting and chatting with everyone. 

When is the next one? 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio

I had such a great day. It was so nice to meet everyone who enjoys music and sound reproduction and listen to so many systems. It was worth the 8 hour drive for sure. Thank you so very much Mike for putting this thing together for all of us. Settled in at the motel and will make the journey home tomorrow morning.


----------



## claydo

Where's the pics you slackers??


----------



## SkizeR

claydo said:


> Where's the pics you slackers??


to busy demoing and having fun.. i got a few on my phone but thats it. Mike (velozity) was the only one with a camera out today. looks like the northeast is back in action though


----------



## dgr932

claydo said:


> Where's the pics you slackers??


Clay wish you could have made it buddy. 

Great meet today. Good location, good food, good demo time. 

I would give today's meet on a scale of 1-10 an easy 11. 

Thanks to everyone who supported the meet both there and not there.

Nick my drive home was so much more enjoyable having a tuned car thanks to you.


----------



## Black Rain

dgr932 said:


> Clay wish you could have made it buddy.
> 
> Great meet today. Good location, good food, good demo time.
> 
> I would give today's meet on a scale of 1-10 an easy 11.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who supported the meet both there and not there.
> 
> Nick my drive home was so much more enjoyable having a tuned car thanks to you.


Dustin, glad to see you got some help with the tuning of your truck. I know that Helix has a lot of bells and whistles for processing and can be a bit daunting. What did Nick do to liven up what you already had?

Glad to see that it was great turn-out. Hopefully some pictures get posted.


----------



## turbo5upra

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-round-3x-meca-|-iasca-show-shine-prizes.html


----------



## Timelessr1

I have to agree.. This meet was an 11 out of a 10! Got to meet a bunch of great people! Eat some awesome food... And demo some spectacular cars!!! Awesome time guys!! And girls too


----------



## SkizeR

dgr932 said:


> Clay wish you could have made it buddy.
> 
> Great meet today. Good location, good food, good demo time.
> 
> I would give today's meet on a scale of 1-10 an easy 11.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who supported the meet both there and not there.
> 
> Nick my drive home was so much more enjoyable having a tuned car thanks to you.


Anytime my man. Glad you like it.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

dgr932 said:


> Clay wish you could have made it buddy.
> 
> Great meet today. Good location, good food, good demo time.
> 
> I would give today's meet on a scale of 1-10 an easy 11.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who supported the meet both there and not there.
> 
> Nick my drive home was so much more enjoyable having a tuned car thanks to you.



I wish I'd have been there too dood......glad yall had fun, got yer car tuned up, and enjoyed yerselves! Mikes a helluva guy, we gonna miss him down here, and hope yall make these a regular thing.......maybe I'll find my way up for one of em.........


----------



## SkizeR

also, looks like im screwed in street class if Chris (Foreman) also competes. The imaging in his car is incredible


----------



## Timelessr1

SkizeR said:


> also, looks like im screwed in street class if Chris (Foreman) also competes. The imaging in his car is incredible


His center image was so sharp I was actually looking for his center channel :laugh:


----------



## SkizeR

So here's some shots. First two are about 2/3 of the cars that showed up. We had a really good turn out. Some people demoing my civic, me and John demoing Mikes (velozity) car as well as a pic of his amp rack. The police frontin, geralds (high res) truck, and last but not least, me pulling over in a gas station at 10pm almost 2 hours away from home to tune up some issues Brian (turbosupra)] pointed out lol

























































Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dgr932

Black Rain said:


> Dustin, glad to see you got some help with the tuning of your truck. I know that Helix has a lot of bells and whistles for processing and can be a bit daunting. What did Nick do to liven up what you already had?
> 
> Glad to see that it was great turn-out. Hopefully some pictures get posted.



Thanks Juan,

I went fully active yesterday morning, a few hours before the show I eliminated the passive crossovers since I now have enough channels of amplification. I pretty much gave him a blank start so after a few helix grimlins that plagued the truck a good part of the day he pretty much did an entire tune from scratch. Night and day difference. Especially having tweeters that fire into the windshield which he spent a decent amount of time on.
But I really came to notice the difference after he taught me how to use time alignment later in the day as well as level matching.

I'm very grateful for people to take their time to help me improve.


----------



## SkizeR

dgr932 said:


> Thanks Juan,
> 
> I went fully active yesterday morning, a few hours before the show I eliminated the passive crossovers since I now have enough channels of amplification. I pretty much gave him a blank start so after a few helix grimlins that plagued the truck a good part of the day he pretty much did an entire tune from scratch. Night and day difference. Especially having tweeters that fire into the windshield which he spent a decent amount of time on.
> But I really came to notice the difference after he taught me how to use time alignment later in the day as well as level matching.
> 
> I'm very grateful for people to take their time to help me improve.


remember, that was rough TA and level matching. you can always fine tune it. but i am glad you no longer have to listen to an untuned car while having a helix sitting under your back seat


----------



## turbo5upra

Imagine tuning via Gerald's "monitor" lol... Could have 5 windows open at once without much issue-


----------



## Hugg727

turbo5upra said:


> Imagine tuning via Gerald's "monitor" lol... Could have 5 windows open at once without much issue-


So true! lol


----------



## Black Rain

SkizeR said:


> remember, that was rough TA and level matching. you can always fine tune it. but i am glad you no longer have to listen to an untuned car while having a helix sitting under your back seat


Well I guess the ride back home was better than the one coming thanks to you. Everything can always use an extra tweak here and there, but its better once you get a good understanding of where it needs to be and how to work it in.


----------



## sqnut

SkizeR said:


> So here's some shots. First two are about 2/3 of the cars that showed up. We had a really good turn out. Some people demoing my civic, me and John demoing Mikes (velozity) car as well as a pic of his amp rack. The police frontin, geralds (high res) truck, and last but not least, me pulling over in a gas station at 10pm almost 2 hours away from home to tune up some issues Brian (turbosupra)] pointed out lol
> 
> View attachment 141866
> View attachment 141874
> View attachment 141890
> View attachment 141898
> View attachment 141906
> View attachment 141914
> View attachment 141922
> View attachment 141938
> View attachment 141946
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I'm glad you'll met up and had fun. I'm always keen to hear about the progress on Gerald's truck. I totally get having to just pull over and tune right there and then, did that a lot. That eq though......is that on a tweeter?


----------



## SkizeR

sqnut said:


> I'm glad you'll met up and had fun. I'm always keen to hear about the progress on Gerald's truck. I totally get having to just pull over and tune right there and then, did that a lot. That eq though......is that on a tweeter?


driver side tweeter which happens to have a gauge cluster right in front of it, so that throws it off a good amount on that side. also the bands on the right side are the mono eq bands that are paired with the other tweeter to effect overall tweeter response


----------



## Ericm1205

I had an amazing time as well. You guys showed me how much farther things could be done for sound. 

Since I showed up untuned and basically everything tossed in I didn't have much to contribute sound wise. I was blown away with everyone's ride. And attention to detail. Hopefully mine will be finished by the next one comes around.


----------



## edouble101

I hope to have my system finished for the next meet too. ...wait, are we ever finished? Lol


----------



## Hugg727

edouble101 said:


> ...wait, are we ever finished? Lol


What he said.........Most addicting hobby ever!


----------



## foreman

Thanks Nick, i really appreciate that!

You too John...i actually considered doing a center channel...

Oh and guys, i was serious about my hot dog comment. Who brought those??? They were amazing.:chef:



SkizeR said:


> also, looks like im screwed in street class if Chris (Foreman) also competes. The imaging in his car is incredible


----------



## captainobvious

Bummed I missed it. Had a good turnout Sunday for the show in MD though. It was hot as hell judging in those cars though all day.

I hope to make the next one.

-Steve


----------



## Jedclampet

Thanks to all who made this happen had a great time and learned a lot. Like Ron said " What he said.........Most addicting hobby ever! "
Felt like tweeking the moment I got home. Hope to see this happen again.
Jed and Ellie may


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Finally arrived at the house. Long 3 days. Going to sleep.


----------



## edouble101

High Resolution Audio said:


> Finally arrived at the house. Long 3 days. Going to sleep.


Thanks for making the trip. Your van is RIDICULOUS!!!!


----------



## Velozity

Thanks to EVERYONE who attended this and gave your time (and foodstuffs) to this awesome meet. I'm so glad it was successful. We WILL do this again. We'll plan 3 months out next time to give more people enough time to get it on their schedule. I think I counted 14 vehicles and 19 people if I didn't miss any. Pics coming. I have to clear up some space on my Photobucket or load to Imgur instead, lol...


Here's a teaser...


----------



## a383z

First time i met everyone on the board... And me and my friend had a great time she and myself were really impressed by all the cars we heard. Today after getting off from work i started building my amp rack so I should have something done by the next time you guys see the trailblazer..... Thanks for the motivation


----------



## SkizeR

a383z said:


> First time i met everyone on the board... And me and my friend had a great time she and myself were really impressed by all the cars we heard. Today after getting off from work i started building my amp rack so I should have something done by the next time you guys see the trailblazer..... Thanks for the motivation


That trailblazer was sick. Hopefully it's got something set up by the next one

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Velozity

Some pics as promised.


Gerald enjoying his creation.














































John's Ford Truck and showcasing his awesome install skills: 



















Ron's "grown man's car" Audi A7:




























Nick's Civic with the Scan ring tweets and the _best_ HU in the dash:



















Brian's Lexus rear deck concealing a sinister sub stage. The doors are...um.. not done : 










My Tru amps:










Eric shooting his dog with his finger and making him play dead:










Also the trunk of his Super Bee:



















Randy and Brian chillin':










I think I caught Randy catching Pokemon with his phone:










Me getting smoked out:



















The lunch spread:










Having a good time:










Nick teaching Dustin Time Alignment 101:










Various shots:





































My truck looks so insignificant next to Gerald's:


----------



## Black Rain

Looks like it was a descent turn-out Mike. There fun, laughter, music and even made time to have some education sharing (Dustin/Nick).

As soon as I get back into the states and finish my truck, I am going to have to make a trip back up there and hangout with you all. Thanks for hosting and the pictures Mike.


----------



## claydo

Great pics Mike! Looks like yall had fun.......wow, Gerald's van is fookin huge, looks like an armored car from the back, lol.


----------



## foreman

Gerald's truck was awesome. It definitely appealed to the senses


----------



## High Resolution Audio

foreman said:


> Gerald's truck was awesome. It definitely appealed to the senses


The imaging on your vehicle was superb. Not to mention the way it was tuned. If you chose to compete you would definitely do well.


----------



## foreman

Thanks Gerald, i really appreciate it!


----------



## Jedclampet

Two things I wanted to share.
NW Musicar makes up custom harnesses for the Helix and other DSP's

musicarnw.com | World-Class Audio and Electronics Integration

As does a guy found on the BMW site 
BMW Forum, BMW News and BMW Blog - BIMMERPOST

His username is Technics

Lastly on the Audiotec Fischer site is their Tuning guide
which is a great resource.

http://www.audiotec-fischer.de/files/DSP Magazin/ATF_Sound_Tuning_Magazine-DSP_Special_Vol_2.pdf


----------



## SkizeR

Jedclampet said:


> Two things I wanted to share.
> NW Musicar makes up custom harnesses for the Helix and other DSP's
> 
> musicarnw.com | World-Class Audio and Electronics Integration
> 
> As does a guy found on the BMW site
> BMW Forum, BMW News and BMW Blog - BIMMERPOST
> 
> His username is Technics
> 
> Lastly on the Audiotec Fischer site is their Tuning guide
> which is a great resource.
> 
> http://www.audiotec-fischer.de/files/DSP Magazin/ATF_Sound_Tuning_Magazine-DSP_Special_Vol_2.pdf


THANK YOU!! i remember we spoke about this but forgot to look into them


----------



## Jedclampet

Imo This guide From Audiotec Fischer is a must read for those that wish 
to learn the building blocks of tuning for this DSP and most others. I would think most will learn something. Here it is again.



http://www.audiotec-fischer.de/files/DSP Magazin/ATF_Sound_Tuning_Magazine-DSP_Special_Vol_2.pdf


----------



## MB2008LTZ

I had a great time...got a lot of great info for my upcoming install...Can't wait for the next gathering of like minds.


----------



## SkizeR

So, when's the next one

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo5upra

SkizeR said:


> So, when's the next one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Since the fuel pump that I've had on the shelf that I first thought was the issue and talked myself out of replacing it cured all my issues... Whenever! Lol


----------



## SkizeR

turbo5upra said:


> Since the fuel pump that I've had on the shelf that I first thought was the issue and talked myself out of replacing it cured all my issues... Whenever! Lol


btw, that issue we both heard in my car was the tweeters needing some adjusting on the timing. did that by ear tonight as well as some eq and it was golden. i know you were being nice lol, it still has a lot to improve on. it was a fresh tune before the meet only via measurement and it got me something that played halfway decent


----------



## turbo5upra

SkizeR said:


> btw, that issue we both heard in my car was the tweeters needing some adjusting on the timing. did that by ear tonight as well as some eq and it was golden. i know you were being nice lol, it still has a lot to improve on. it was a fresh tune before the meet only via measurement and it got me something that played halfway decent


No worries... Mine was a bit of a hot mess also. ?


----------



## Timelessr1

SkizeR said:


> btw, that issue we both heard in my car was the tweeters needing some adjusting on the timing. did that by ear tonight as well as some eq and it was golden. i know you were being nice lol, it still has a lot to improve on. it was a fresh tune before the meet only via measurement and it got me something that played halfway decent


At least your left and right channels weren't reversed :surprised:


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Thanks to Mike ( Velocity ) for letting me know my tweeters were too hot. When I swapped out the 3/4" or the new Scans....... I never checked or adjusted the tune. Near the end of the day, I had to lower both sides 2 DB. Those Scans are very efficient according to Nick.
and thanks John ( timelessr1 ) for the tip on the crossover frequency. I'll try raising the mid crossover point from 125 up to 150 and see if it plays better.


----------



## goodstuff

Nice. Looks like it was a good time. Who had the Oppo? Gerald? 105 or 103? Insanity.


----------



## SkizeR

goodstuff said:


> Nice. Looks like it was a good time. Who had the Oppo? Gerald? 105 or 103? Insanity.


yep thats in Geralds "car" lol


----------



## Velozity

High Resolution Audio said:


> Thanks to Mike ( Velocity ) for letting me know my tweeters were too hot. When I swapped out the 3/4" or the new Scans....... I never checked or adjusted the tune. Near the end of the day, I had to lower both sides 2 DB. Those Scans are very efficient according to Nick.
> and thanks John ( timelessr1 ) for the tip on the crossover frequency. I'll try raising the mid crossover point from 125 up to 150 and see if it plays better.




Glad to help. I still can't believe what an experience it is to listen to your mobile theater. Next time we need to spin some vinyl through the tube pre-amp. Since it was top secret I didn't share the picture of your "equipment room", lol


----------



## High Resolution Audio

goodstuff said:


> Nice. Looks like it was a good time. Who had the Oppo? Gerald? 105 or 103? Insanity.


Mike........it's actually an Oppo BDP 95. When deciding which one to purchase, a lot of people commented that the 95 sounded better than the 103 or 105. So i went with an older one.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Velozity said:


> Glad to help. I still can't believe what an experience it is to listen to your mobile theater. Next time we need to spin some vinyl through the tube pre-amp. Since it was top secret I didn't share the picture of your "equipment room", lol


Most definitely next time, I will have to put on my DJ cap and spin some vinyl.....

I enjoyed listening to your Panasonic Bottle Head.....it was really cool sounding. I can't believe how large that TRU TECH amp was. You could surf with that thing!


----------



## captainobvious

Great pics- thanks for sharing!

The mazda should be wrapped up by the next gtg. Lets get one on the schedule. Been too long Mike!


----------



## Coppertone

Well if my wife ever stops planning things for my daughters to do, I may actually be able to make one of these.


----------



## SkizeR

Coppertone said:


> Well if my wife ever stops planning things for my daughters to do, I may actually be able to make one of these.


we can always stage a kidnapping


----------



## Coppertone

Lol, at the rate I'm going being retired means working harder then when I was in business.


----------



## RandyJ75

edouble101 said:


> Thanks for making the trip. Your van is RIDICULOUS!!!!


Ed, that is an understatement. That truck was truly unbelievable.:cool2:


----------



## RandyJ75

SkizeR said:


> we can always stage a kidnapping


I know where Ben lives!!!


----------



## Coppertone

Ha ha, let me post my address and just make it easier.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

RandyJ75 said:


> Ed, that is an understatement. That truck was truly unbelievable.:cool2:


Thanks Randy......I'm glad that you kicked back and watched a few songs on the Eagles - Hell Freezes over DVD. 

Out of all my music, that concert was and still is my absolute favorite. I have been to 5 concerts in my life and out of the 5, two were the Eagles. I'm so glad that I got to see them in person in my lifetime. It's such a shame that Glenn Fry has passed. I'm so happy that they recorded their concerts in such high quality,and I can watch/listen to them over and over whenever I feel like it. Gotta love technology.


----------



## Truthunter

Anybody interested in this meet happening again this year (2017)?


----------



## SkizeR

Truthunter said:


> Anybody interested in this meet happening again this year (2017)?


Hell yeah! maybe end of august? i know a few locals including myself that are jammed up in july


----------



## BBOYSTEVIE

I'd be down with an end of August meet. Should have a system in by then (hopefully). August 19-20 is SVR, so that weekend would probably be prohibitive for some of ya. 

Went to one of these near Rutgers back in the elitecaraudio days and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Coppertone

Please feel free to count me in, and my system should basically be installed by then also.


----------



## Jedclampet

I could be down with that. I have to show off Captainobvious's hard work 
in tuning my BMW like I never could.


----------



## Truthunter

Should we pick out a facility/date here then maybe start a new thread for the roll call?..

End of August would work for me.

The facility used last year looked decent. There are also a couple of county parks with picnic shelters available near me that could be rented for the day for $150...

D&H Canal Park Picnic Shelter:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/D+%26+H+Canal+Park/@41.4600547,-74.602006,140m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x5696cf427914b6bf!8m2!3d41.4600813!4d-74.6015514

Warwick County Park:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/9+County+Park+Ln,+Warwick,+NY+10990/@41.2393436,-74.3347998,660m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m12!1m6!3m5!1s0x89c3240d09de2929:0x350b794819bb1ea4!2sWarwick+County+Park!8m2!3d41.2461019!4d-74.3338194!3m4!1s0x89c3240af9a098c9:0xabc815f709762e3c!8m2!3d41.2393436!4d-74.3326111


----------



## Jedclampet

Truthhunter nice choice of locations I've been up that way on my motorcycles.
Heck Bear Mtn. might even work for some people.


----------



## Truthunter

Jedclampet said:


> Truthhunter nice choice of locations I've been up that way on my motorcycles.
> Heck Bear Mtn. might even work for some people.


Yes, Bear Mtns nice too. I can look into that...


----------



## SkizeR

Bear mountain is ten mins from my place. Last years location was very good too. Private area that was big enough for all of us. Problem with bear mountain is that weekends get crowded and parking would be scattered. Not the best for out situation.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter

SkizeR said:


> Bear mountain is ten mins from my place. Last years location was very good too. Private area that was big enough for all of us. Problem with bear mountain is that weekends get crowded and parking would be scattered. Not the best for out situation.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


After looking into bear mountain further, I agree. There does not seem to be a overhead shelter that could be used at Bear mountain and the parking lot is just one big public area shared with the rest of the weekend crowds.

This place could be a possibility too. Very private, overhead shelter, grills, bathrooms close by and a parking lot separated from the rest of the park. I played hoops here growing up. The upper pavilion here would also be $150 for the day: 
https://www.google.com/maps/place/Smith's+Clove+Park/@41.3289014,-74.1845696,16z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x795db2d2e2233dd!8m2!3d41.3289014!4d-74.1821551


----------



## SkizeR

Even though it was a decent drive for me, I still think last year's spot was out best bet

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hugg727

Count me in!! I need a re-tune anyway....Nick your hired!


----------



## SkizeR

Hugg727 said:


> Count me in!! I need a re-tune anyway....Nick your hired!


come on over before hand! im open for the next week or so.


----------



## SkizeR

also, figured we should start a new thread. I'll make one


----------



## SkizeR

http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=346322

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------

